# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task for the Month of November 2007

## pj

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks Seeker assigned this month. During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

*** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

*** You will receive a special title and badge

*** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task: Find a turkey and ask about its thoughts on Thanksgiving.  Report the response back to us.


Advanced Task: Turn yourself into the opposite gender, report back your appearance and what effect the swap had on you mentally, emotionally, and spiritually. Bonus points if you interact with a DC and report how they treat you.

----------


## Jamal

Awesome tasks  :tongue2: .. and those badges are cool! I'm going to try them tonight!! (hopefully)

----------


## dreamscaper22

the advanced is going to be hard...im going to give it a go

----------


## Idolfan

The thanksgiving one would be hard because I don't even know what it is  ::lol:: 

But changing sex... holy SHIT that would be kinky!  ::banana::  It's happened once before when non lucid but I didn't do anything sexual. Hope this doesn't make me a pussy but let's admit we all want to try that out!

----------


## pj

Thanksgiving is a U.S. harvest holiday celebrated in November - this year on the 22nd.  It marks the beginning of what many here refer to as the "Holiday Season."

Part of Thanksgiving for many is the procuring, roasting and consumption of a turkey, so expect some bitterness if you try this task!

http://www.infoplease.com/spot/tgturkey1.html

----------


## Luminous

Changing genders? ::shock::  No way... That's too weird, even for me. I will have to pass the advanced one.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Wow, i'm liking the whole redesign, good job to whoever did them. I may go for these tasks since i'm back to lucid dreaming  :smiley:  I'll report back with my results!

----------


## Robot_Butler

Nice badges.  

But... don't turkeys already have wings?

I've been excited to try to change genders.  I had a LD last night that I was in a doctors office, but I've completely forgotten the dream.  Now that I think about it, I have a feeling I was intending to have the doctor change me into a woman.

----------


## Seeker

Thanks everyone for keeping this thread alive and prospering in my absence.  I hope to check in as often as possible, hopefully now with all the extra help, you won't have to wait a week to get your badges!

I've uploaded the official badges.  =)

I made an attempt at the advanced task on the 30th of October.  

I found myself lucid for the first time in about two weeks.  I looked down at my chest and willed breasts to grow....

Nothing happened.   :Sad: 

Ah well, 29 more chances this month!

----------


## iadr

After becoming lucid in my dream I find myself flying above some trees at which time I decide I would like to complete the Advanced Lucid Task of changing myself into the opposite gender and finding out what it feels like to be that gender.    

The only way I can think to complete this task is to find a female and then try to merge my spirit with her body in order to try and feel what she is feeling like.

I then see a remote village with grass huts below me, so fly down to get a closer look at the huts.  

After flying past several huts I come to one in which the door is open, so I fly into that hut.

The hut I enter is a kitchen with stoves and other appliances in it.

I then find my spirit inside the body of an older woman who is baking what appears to be chocolate chip cookies.

As I take the cookies out of the oven I notice that they are very large cookies, about 12 inches in diameter.

Just then some children come into the hut through the door, and I give them all some cookies.

I feel very content, fulfilled, and satisfied with myself for providing cookies for the children in my village.

I'm finding the easiest way to complete most of these tasks is just to think about the task I want to complete after becoming lucid, and then just follow where the dream takes me.  Because the task almost never gets completed the way I would have expected it to.

----------


## foolish

> Tasks for this month:
> 
> Lucid Task: Find a turkey and ask about its thoughts on Thanksgiving.  Report the response back to us.
> 
> 
> Advanced Task: Turn yourself into the opposite gender, report back your appearance and what effect the swap had on you mentally, emotionally, and spiritually. Bonus points if you interact with a DC and report how they treat you.



 :tongue2:  i'm going to try these as soon as possible.
and...thanksgiving? more like...TRANSgiving! aaahahahahahahaha. ha. hilarious.
actually it's not that funny, but who cares  :wink2:

----------


## Clairity

> The only way I can think to complete this task is to find a female and then try to merge my spirit with her body in order to try and feel what she is feeling like.



Our first successful task completion.. congratulations!!  :boogie: 

And a great method to use become the opposite sex!





> ...thanksgiving? more like...TRANSgiving! aaahahahahahahaha. ha. hilarious.
> actually it's not that funny, but who cares



It was actually kinda clever.  ::D:

----------


## foolish

> It was actually kinda clever.



Well thank you! that makes my day a little better  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

I wonder if I can turn myself into a female turkey and ask myself what I think of Thanksgiving  :tongue2: 

Thanks for using my wings, makes me feel special  :smiley:

----------


## innerspacecadet

I have my own dream goals I want to achieve, like basic dream control and mental warrior training, but darn it, that turkey avatar is just so funny, I want one!

And the sex change dream sounds cool too.  Before I started having lucids, or around the time of that first lucid moment, I once spontaneously dreamed I was a boy.  I even had a girlfriend in the dream.  But all I did was talk with her.  heh.

I wonder if I could try sex as a guy in a dream?

----------


## Moonbeam

> I wonder if I could try sex as a guy in a dream?



Well I have, so why not!  :wink2:

----------


## pj

> I wonder if I can turn myself into a female turkey and ask myself what I think of Thanksgiving 
> 
> Thanks for using my wings, makes me feel special



Many of us have accomplished both tasks in the same dream.  This plan sounds like a lot of fun!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Awesome badges!! (And PSSHHH to whoever it was who ridiculed my idea of changing the wings)  ::D:  Nice tasks too, the advanced sounds way harder than last month's. I can't wait to do this - I miss my orange name.  :Sad:

----------


## lostification

I've had experience with gender changes in normal dreams (not fun), but i will try to give it a go in a lucid.

----------


## peppy

The advanced task sounds interesting.

----------


## innerspacecadet

I think I sort of did them, although according to the "Controversy" thread it might not count: it was a lucid dream embedded within a non-lucid dream, a DILD masquerading as a WILD.  My control and powers in the faux WILD part were about as good as in a real WILD, rather than the lower grade lucidity and control I achieve in most DILDs.

Here goes:

I was over at a relative's house, presumably my aunt's, trying desperately to get some sleep, particularly a lucid dream, in the early morning on a couch.  I was really cranky and frustrated.  I kept trying to sleep, only feeling heavy and groggy yet still very much awake every time.  My boyfriend and a female mutual friend were both there.  My boyfriend tried hugging me at one point, and I told him to leave me alone, I wanted to get some sleep.  I didn't want him or anyone touching me or bothering me in any way, and I said as much, just as bluntly.  Eventually, I finally managed to let go and fall asleep on the couch.

I fell asleep rapidly and dreamt immediately.  A WILD, I thought.  I was excited, 'cause I could now do the lucid tasks.  I jumped in the air to celebrate and confirm with a reality check, and I floated a little in the air, confirming that I was dreaming.  Off I went to find that turkey.

I found one, with a little white-skinned bald head, just outside the house.  I don't know if this was before or after finding the turkey, but I went to grab some dried kernels of corn to feed the turkey to befriend it.  Some large-kernel dried corn was lying on the floor of the house in one of those containers they use in grocery stores for meat, presumably as food for the many animals in the area.  (I just remembered there were chickens.)  I fed the turkey one of the large kernels from my right hand, and he ate it without hurting me.  I then asked him how he felt about Thanksgiving.  He paused, and then, putting his wing up to his beak like a hand and opening his beak into an O-shape like lips, he said, "Ssssshhhhsummer."  And he was soon gone.  I reflected on his cryptic response, and interpreted it as meaning that he wished Thanksgiving were in the summer, because Fall is already a stressful time for turkeys because food is scarcer.

Ok.  Task completed, I thought...time to take on the gender reassignment task.  Off I flew, in search of a way to change my sex.  Perhaps this is the part where I often got around, instead of flying, by hand-walking in the dirt, grabbing fistfuls of dirt to propel myself while my legs were stretched out behind me, because I'd remembered that it was a good idea to feel textures to ground yourself while in a lucid dream.  Eventually I stumbled upon a way to enact the sex change.  I don't remember what it was, but its success was confirmed by an interactive TV or LCD screen game program that had previously shown me pink hearts now showing me smaller blue hearts.  I encountered some people - perhaps the relatives - first talking in my girl voice but then switching to my best guy voice.  I did encounter the relatives at some point, and they tried to give me my (the girl-me's) stuff to take home.  I played dumb, trying to keep my secret.  "Well, 'Bill,' said my mother, I thought maybe you'd see [enter my real name] later."  But I played dumb again, pretending not to know my original female self, lest my secret leak out.  And I also didn't want to fly around with a bunch of stuff.  The relatives were soon out of my hair, and, curious about that "sex as a guy" thing and interacting with dream characters, I flew off to seek out some dream characters, including fellow guys to bond with and a girl to get it on with.

In the side yard, or to the side of the house, I eventually ran into a girl...someone I knew from my past.  I shouted her name in surprise and puzzlement.  I thought she was someone I knew from high school...why high school?  Isn't that a bit young?  (Actually, her real-life version was an undergrad whom I knew in my first four years of grad school.  She herself was just out of high school when I first met her.)  Anyway, I started talking to her, and also bumped into another guy to bond with.  The other guy, the girl, and I headed toward some little shacks across the street, sort of like old-fashioned wooden outhouses but with no toilets, so I could have some private time with the girl.

I sat behind the girl in the shack, straddling her, but I think only touching her with my hands on her shoulders at that point, massage-style.  We talked and flirted a little.  She said something about biting, and I said to her, "Well, I wanna bite *you*."  "Ooh," she said.  I was excited, feeling a twinge of lust, looking forward to trying sex as a guy.  But, we never got around to it.  We left the shack before any clothes could even go off.  And the girl met up with some other people...and described me as a *she* to them.

Oh no!  I thought.  My sex change must have gone wrong somehow.  When I looked at that interactive TV/LCD game again, it was showing both guy hearts and girl hearts (big pink and small blue) in varying proportions, and also some blue raindrops.

Eventually I woke up, on the couch where I'd fallen asleep, reuniting with the friend and boyfriend.  My boyfriend received some Red Sox tickets in the mail and opened them, but said he probably wasn't going to use them.  We found out via some kind of communication device that the Red Sox won the last game in the world series 6-4 or 6-2 (don't remember exactly).  I thought that a little odd - hadn't they already won the World Series a while ago?  I got on with my life, which included writing down the lucid dream to report to Dreamviews later.

And then...I woke up for real, in my own bed, not having written down a snippet of the dream yet, and wondering whether it would even count because it was "a dream of a lucid dream."

But as you can see, I wrote it down anyway.

There were a couple of other bits of the whole nonlucid+lucid+nonlucid dream sequence I couldn't place chronologically:
-I had a little 2- or 3-year old blonde cousin named Maggie or Maddie.
-I don't remember whether this happened on TV, live, or a mixture of both, but some teenage boys with Asperger syndrome were stranded on a lake in their kayaks with the Aspergers clinic logo on them.  Someone brought them in, and they started talking to each other.  I listened to their voices for hints of monotony, and sometimes found some.
-As I was interacting with some adult relatives, several of whom had gray hair, I said that I actually liked gray/white hair better than brown hair, and that I was generally drawn to lighter hair colors such as blond and white.

If this counts, I want the turkey badge.  After all, my dream self assessed itself at one point as not having quite succeeded at the gender task.  (I'm probably not going to re-attempt either of them, though.  This is about as good as I can hope for.  And I want to pursue my own lucid goals.)

Oh...and before the dream, I was trying to hard to LD again and was frustrated in my attempts to get to sleep.  Hence the nonlucid beginning of the dream.

----------


## Adam

Damn, just found out the tasks! I wasn't sure if these were set in stone yet. Had a lucid this morning! Okay will do these tonight  ::D:

----------


## nina

I've been looking forward to getting back into doing the lucid tasks, but was a little disappointed at the tasks this month. Then again, I think I usually was, which is why I stopped doing them in the first place lol. But I may try to talk to a turkey, that could be interesting...maybe. As for turning into a guy...meh...I've done that on many occassions. Here are the effects mentally: Oh my god I have a penis!, emotionally: Whoa this is so weird I have a penis!, spiritually: Did you not hear me!? I have a penis!!

----------


## Clairity

innerspacecadet, bravo!! :bravo:

I would say that you completed *both* tasks and it was a really fun and well described read! 

I really had to chuckle when I read:

"My boyfriend tried hugging me at one point, and I told him to leave me alone, I wanted to get some sleep. I didn't want him or anyone touching me or bothering me in any way, and I said as much, just as bluntly."

It sounds just like something I'd tell my husband when I'm focused on trying to WILD.  ::D: 

I also thought for a second that the turkey was going to tell you "Ssssshhhh" because he didn't want you to say the word Thanksgiving!  ::mrgreen:: 

Do your boyfriend and female friend know about lucid dreaming?

----------


## innerspacecadet

> innerspacecadet, bravo!! :bravo:
> 
> I would say that you completed *both* tasks and it was a really fun and well described read!



Woohoo!  I can't wait for my turkey wings.  I've been anticipating them impatiently ever since my false awakening in the dream!

It was probably one of the most vivid dreams I've had in a while.  And also the best job at dream incubating in a LONG time.  The last time I remember successfully incubating a dream based on an idea I'd read was when I was reading LaBerge's "Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming" and tried out dream spinning and meeting a shadow archetype.  Mine was a witch resembling an upperclasswoman mentor from my freshman year of college.

My first LD since starting back up, where I'd had the idea to fly through the Galaxy, I failed.




> I really had to chuckle when I read:
> 
> "My boyfriend tried hugging me at one point, and I told him to leave me alone, I wanted to get some sleep. I didn't want him or anyone touching me or bothering me in any way, and I said as much, just as bluntly."
> 
> It sounds just like something I'd tell my husband when I'm focused on trying to WILD.



I usually reject my boyfriend's affections for other reasons...getting sleep might sometimes be one of them, but then, I've never tried to LD (or had an LD that I can recall) while visiting him.




> I also thought for a second that the turkey was going to tell you "Ssssshhhh" because he didn't want you to say the word Thanksgiving!



lol...I didn't know what he was going to say.





> Do your boyfriend and female friend know about lucid dreaming?



I've told my boyfriend about it.  He sometimes has almost-lucid or borderline-lucid dreams, where he knows something is weird...oftentimes because he sees his dead friend...but he never takes command of them and let the realization he's dreaming really sink in.  I don't know if the female friend knows.  She reads my live journal, and I recently made a friends-only post there mentioning this forum.  Maybe I should post about this dream there, and mention that the "mutual friend" was her.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I like the sound of that advanced task! Now that I have a more set mindset [and less stress] I can certainly try it out. Plus, I've always wondered what life would be like as a guy.

----------


## TrakTaneT

Every day I have a (non-ld) dream regarding task searching but it has always other "skin". F.e.: _1. I&#180;m searching sofware whitch is used by dreamers to LD and doing tasks. Everything you are experiencing is projected on the wall. Waw, cybernetic age is here, I&#180;m so excited! 2. or I&#180;m on course, alone somewhere near the sea, I&#180;m completing something abstract, I see text in front of me projecting mentaly and I&#180;m getting through capitols of my teaching. Another capitol - breathing under water. I will be able to LD soon._ and so on.  :smiley:   I think I&#180;m getting closer.

----------


## Bad Wolf

Since it's apparent that I've been forgotten, I'd like to point out that I still have the badge from *August*.

Also, this month's tasks sound like fun, so I'm going to do my best to do them.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hmm, it seems to have transformed into the gender-swapping badge.  Let's see what we can do about that.

Good luck on this month's tasks!

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Hmm, it seems to have transformed into the gender-swapping badge.  Let's see what we can do about that.
> 
> Good luck on this month's tasks!



Ya, it changed after I posted for some reason, but does that really matter? After all, people aren't supposed to have a previous month's badge after a new month's started.

And in the off chance you misunderstood me, I did the August Advanced Task, which was extended into September because Seeker was so late in handing them out, and he just simply forgot to remove it when October came. I would have pointed it out sooner, but I wasn't able to access Dreamviews most of last month.

----------


## Moonbeam

Yea, it's cool, I understood.  Fixed now.

----------


## foolish

> Tasks for this month:
> 
> Lucid Task: Find a turkey and ask about its thoughts on Thanksgiving.  Report the response back to us.
> 
> 
> Advanced Task: Turn yourself into the opposite gender, report back your appearance and what effect the swap had on you mentally, emotionally, and spiritually. Bonus points if you interact with a DC and report how they treat you.



I've completed both tasks!  ::D: 

When my dream started out a was at the woodlands (a fancy country club in my area)
i was trying to get on to the golf course, but the security guard wouldn't let me. he said "Sorry, no dreamers on the course." ...of course i instantly became lucid. I started walking, thinking about what i was going to do, and i remembered the tasks.
I was thinking of ways to change sex, but i was at a loss, so i decided to find a turkey. As i walked onto the fourth hole, a turkey walked out of the forest. "perfect," i thought, and went to talk to him. He saw me approaching and cocked his head. I said "hello, turkey. What are your thoughts on thanksgiving?" He replied "Bring me an offering of food, and i shall answer your question." So i flew back to the country club, entered the restaurant, and asked the chef for some food. He handed me some sort of pie, which i brought back to the turkey. He ate it, and said "Your people should become vegegegegegegetarians." (upon waking i laughed at this, because i realized that it sounded absolutely hilarious.
So i thanked the bird, then had a thought. "could you tell me how to turn into a woman?" i asked him.
He reared back and flapped his wings at me, which frightened me quite a bit, and then i started to feel tingly. I looked down, and saw that i was naked. "odd..." i thought. That's when i realized my...*cough*...man...parts...were...shrinking. "NOOOOOOOOOO!" i yelled.(YOU WOULD TOO D:<)
Then i started to grow boobs, so i giggled. because honestly, who wouldn't.
When the transformation was complete i looked up to thank the turkey, but he was missing. I started off to find a DC to talk to.
Around the eleventh hole there was a native american playing golf. i guess that plays in with the thanksgiving theme. I told him that a magic turkey changed my gender, and he looked at me for a moment, stunned. 
Then he started looking me up and down.
In an extremely sketchy manner.
...And then i remembered i wasn't wearing clothes. The man started to move towards me, so i turned and flew away.
How did the change affect me? Well, i was a little freaked out at first, because Mr. Happy was gone, but then i was pretty happy about the boobs. 
...Because honestly. My own set of boobs. I'm still giggly about it. i guess i need to work on my maturity  :tongue2: 
Anyway, after i flew away, my lucidity started to fade so i just 'set it on auto pilot' and the dream continued in high vividness and no lucidity.
...I'm not going to tell you what happened after that >_>;;;

----------


## Moonbeam

Good job, foolish!  Both tasks in one dream.

----------


## Clairity

foolish, congratulations on completing both tasks! I especially liked how you asked the turkey how to change sexes and your "man parts" shrank away!  ::D: 

I also had to laugh at you're being a little freaked about "Mr. Happy" but took delight in your "personal" set of boobs!

----------


## i_speel_good

Hohoho, I'm sure doing the advanced one.
These animated badges look kickin' rad, too!

----------


## lostification

Im not sure if this counts but i think i just achieved the advance task.
Well, last night I went to bed determined to have a lucid and find a certain object. I started off trying to do a WILD but i got restless so i turned onto my side, fell asleep and went straight into a DILD. My mind immediately remembered the thing i was trying to find and i set about trying to find it, without luck I gave up and was rather disappointed (at this point my LD had faded to black and white). Decideing to wake up, i remembered the sex change task. I was stumped on how i was going to achieve this, i did not want to do it to myself as i have had bad experiences with changeing sexes in dreams when I suddenly remember last months mirror task. I thought that if i went back into the mirror convinced my mirror image to change sex and then I merged with it, i would technically become a man. So i found a medium legth mirror and tried to make it grow to full length, unsucessfully i had to make use with what i had. I levitated myself and horizontally i flew into the mirror and so did my reflection at the other end. Again we were in the thin glass part of the mirror. We talked for a while about our last visit. I knew i had to word the sex change thing carefully just incase i upset the reflection, i casually told her my plan. Surprisingly she laughed and agreed to the plan. I had never been successful at changing anything in a lucid dream before (remember the mirror) so i was weary of what i might do. I thought that men were pretty tall right and sudden she started to grow reaching atleast 6 ft, i was amazed at what i had done and the more i thought, the more things started to change, her hair flew back into her head, facial hair grew, her boobs deflated and an unfamiliar bulge appeared at now his crotch. This had to be the weirdest thing i had ever done. The refection was feeling itself and was laughing, while i stood there frozen. "So do you want to merge now?" he asked still in my female voice. Haha i guess i had forgotten to change the minor details but i guess i was "man" enough now and i agreed. 'so what do we do now?" i asked, "i dont know, maybe if we hug each other tight enough we will join together?" he replied. Laughing at the idea i agreed and we went to hug each other. This is where it all went down hill. Turns out the reflection was a liquid of some sort and he slid right into me. Shockingly i did not become a man and my body started transforming, it felt as if things were crawling in my skin, looking down, i realised i had become a half man/half woman simese twin type thing. It was so gross that it woke me up.

I dont know if that counts or not, but after that disturbing experience i am never trying gender changes again and i have a feeling that i will not be having lucid dreams for a while either.

----------


## Idolfan

> And the sex change dream sounds cool too.  Before I started having lucids, or around the time of that first lucid moment, I once spontaneously dreamed I was a boy.  I even had a girlfriend in the dream.  But all I did was talk with her.  heh.



Lol I was waiting for someone to say that before I did! When I was a girl in one dream I too had a boyfriend in my dream but all we did was talk. I still wonder what on Earth the point was in the dream and how my mind could possible have tricked me into that...!

----------


## running

First I'd like to say that this is my first post, and this morning was also my first genuine attempt at having a LD consciously, rather than winding up having a DILD.  I've had LDs since I was about 14, but almost never intentionally.
I was up late working on a paper [even though today happens to be a BIG rival college football game and I should have been out celebrating] and ended up not falling asleep until 6 AM.  A little while before I went to bed, I checked on here for the monthly tasks, thought about it a little bit, and eventually went to sleep.

I usually have really weird dreams, and had I not been so exhausted, I would have written this one down when I first woke up from it... hence the blurriness of details.  
I have no idea how it came about, but it has some fictional reference that I can't figure at this point... I was staring out my window across campus and saw a number of people standing on a roof with a beam of light reaching from them and up to the sky.  I mentioned to my friend that I knew what they were and I got extremely excited that these "supreme" people actually existed. [I think I made some reference to the movie Night Watch, a Russian film that I loved]  Anyway, I can't remember how I got in the situation, but at one point I realized that I was one of them, and I became their leader.  The science fiction-ness of my dreams is simply out of control  :tongue2:   Some opposing group found out we were there and came after us.  During one specific instance of being chased, I woke up very briefly and realized that I was having a really fun dream, and since I had already been flying, I might as well make things more interesting.  After a few seconds, I let myself drift back into sleep, thinking about how I could turn myself from a woman to a man.  Back in the dream, I turned to one of my cohorts, told her that since they were looking for me, they would never suspect to look for me in a man's body. So I focused all of my energy, and morphed myself into a man. Those looking for me were oblivious to the change and saw me merely as a passer-by. I didn't feel any different, as it was merely my appearance that had changed. But, since I'm constantly being chased in my dreams (and almost never getting caught), it was the perfect solution to evading my capture.  Not to mention, this was one of the most fun dreams I've had in quite awhile.  

In the LD, I remember thinking to myself "YES! I did it on my first try!"  :boogie:  ... and later I tried to find some way of incorporating a turkey into things, but I simply couldn't do it... that and I couldn't remember what in the world I was supposed to ask the dumb thing.

----------


## ninja9578

*Classroom Tasks WILD*
The instant the dream started, I knew it was a dream.  But at first it was fuzzy and faint so I let it solidify and almost forgot that it was a dream.  I was in a classroom, the very back except for one girl that sat behind me and to the right.  We were to get into groups and the guy to the right of me and I got together, then I offered that girl a seat.  For some reason she went around us and got in front.  David Adams also moved his desk in.

I then remembered to remind myself that it was a dream.  I did so and stood up and headed for the wall with the intention to go through it.  I heard one of the guys behind me laugh as if he didn't believe me, but I stopped short of the wall.

I then went between the desks and transformed into a woman.  I feel that I should explain that it was the advanced lucid task for the month.   :tongue2:   Anyway, I didn't have a mirror so I felt myself up, part of the challenge was to describe yourself.  I would say that I had a B cup, I could see black bangs and shoulder length black hair.  I had to make sure that I was a woman so I reached south.  I stayed above the jeans that I was now wearing and could feel an indentation where my vagina was.   :smiley:   Yay! Task complete.

Then I remembered the basic task, which I thought would be harder for me.  I turned around as I felt my dream vanishing.  I fought to keep it.  My vision was fading and I could only keep on eye open and I had a severe limp.

"Where is a turkey?"  I turned around, expecting one, but none was to be seen.  I then asked the class "who is a turkey?"  I was thinking that one of them was disguised.  A blonde girl raised her hand.

"What do you think of Halloween, I mean Thanksgiving?"  I asked, but she was silent.  She then turned into a construction paper picture of a turkey on the wall.  It looked like the turkey that I used to make the badge itself.  

"Do you like Thanksgiving?"  I said, knowing that yes and no answers were better.  It nodded yes.  Probably because it was just a decoration and it liked it because it got to come out of the teacher's closet.

I turned around, still fighting to stay dreaming.  I had a desperate urge to lay down, but knew if I did the dream would end.  I walked up to the teacher, it was my lit teacher.  I had the intension of knocking her head off with a ridge-hand, but instead tried to kiss her.

We fell over and I woke up.

Yay for doing both tasks in the same dream!  Since I made the badges it would have sucked if I didn't get them.

----------


## Jamal

Congrats ninja!!! Nailed both of them... And great badges!

----------


## Moonbeam

Well you guys are getting these done pretty quickly...congrats to lostification, running, and ninja!

----------


## Mrs. Jones

if sum1 completes the lucid task for Oct on the 31st, do they still get their name orange for a month (or however long it is)

----------


## Clairity

lostification, as far as I'm concerned you completed the advanced task!

It really was a good plan to use a mirror and the transformation and eventual outcome was definately unexpected!

I'm so sorry that the experience scared you and I hope that it doesn't keep you from lucid dreaming. But, if it does, just know that when you're ready to lucid dream again, good things await you.  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

*running*, wow your first post and it's to announce a lucid task completion!

It's not really surprising to me that you didn't feel any different because to you all that had changed was your appearance. And you're right, changing sex would be the perfect way to escape capture.  :smiley: 

I'm glad you enjoyed the experience and congratulations!!

*ninja*, congratulations on completing both tasks for the badges that *you* designed!

I had to laugh when you said that since there was no mirror, you felt yourself up to confirm that you'd changed sexes.

I was almost afraid that you weren't going to do the turkey task when you described your vision fading, being able to keep only eye open and having a severe limp.

LOL!! I remember those construction paper turkeys!!

I also admire the fact that you didn't smack your lit teacher (at least not with your hand)!  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> if sum1 completes the lucid task for Oct on the 31st, do they still get their name orange for a month (or however long it is)



No, just til the end of the month. So do it early!

----------


## Seeker

> I've been looking forward to getting back into doing the lucid tasks, but was a little disappointed at the tasks this month. Then again, I think I usually was, which is why I stopped doing them in the first place lol. But I may try to talk to a turkey, that could be interesting...maybe. As for turning into a guy...meh...I've done that on many occassions. Here are the effects mentally: Oh my god I have a penis!, emotionally: Whoa this is so weird I have a penis!, spiritually: Did you not hear me!? I have a penis!!



Wow, kind of anti-penis envy!   ::D: 

Congrats everyone for completing the tasks to quickly this month!

----------


## Clairity

:boogie: I did it!! .. I did it!!  :boogie: 

After a month of semi-crap filled LDs, I finally was able to complete another monthly task this morning.

I got up at 4:00 am, let my dogs out and went to my living room couch to try to WILD. I did some counting along with affirmations and after a while I noticed that I kept losing my place in the count (which is a good sign). I pictured myself running and then jumping on a merry-go-round, leaning my head back and just enjoying the twirling motion for a few seconds. I then felt the familiar "shift"/"warp" which lets me know that I had slipped into a lucid dream.

I stood up, walked out the front door and immediately found myself in a coed boarding school.  ::shock:: 

I am a young girl and frankly no one pays the slightest bit of attention to me. I had repeated the lucid task mentally before I started my WILD so I knew that I needed to become a boy. Problem was I wasn't sure how to go about it. I've simply "been" other genders in the past and have even had sex and orgasmed as a guy but I was STRONGLY lucid in that dream. I felt only mildly lucid here but that was fine.. I more-so wanted to see how this dream would play out without me taking complete control.

I decided that I needed to go somewhere private to work on my "change". I saw the boys bathroom and slowly walked in (luckily it was empty).

I go into a stall (which unfortunately had NO DOOR) and think, "ok.. I need to become a boy".. I then confidently command, "I AM a boy".

Suddenly the change begins.. I am barely aware of my breasts shrinking due to whats happening in my PANTS!

I am wearing sweat pants and suddenly a bulge appears! I think to myself WOW this is great!! But then, the bulge continues to GROW!  ::shock:: 

Suddenly this is like a bad science experiment gone horribly wrong!! I grab my enlarging penis and "coconuts" through my pants and try to squeeze them back to a normal size but nothing is working!! How big was I going to get?!?! You want a visual.. picture a *baby elephant's trunk*!!!  :Eek: 

I start to freak out a little when the bathroom door opens and another male student walks in. He glances over at me clutching the front of my pants in a "death grip" and states something like, "dude.. you're the man! You must be killer with the ladies!!"

I am so stunned by his presence and the comment that I didn't notice that my "man-dage" had suddenly become a pretty respectable size. I never did have the courage to actually LOOK at myself.. but I took a good feel through the fabric of my sweat pants.. and thought.. "hey, I'd do me!"  :Hi baby: 

I figure I could use some help in the "guy" department so I ask the boy, "How can I get girls to notice me?" He replies by stating, "We've got to change your image.. clean you up." I decide that I definately need to complete this "transformation" by getting a haircut! My hair at this point was a thick, wavy and halfway down my back. I ask the guy if he would cut my hair and he readily agreed. He put this "grease" like substance on my hair and then combed it through. As he combed.. first forward and then backward, my hair got smoother. He then cut my hair starting with giving me "bangs".

As he cut my bangs, I notice for the first time my reflection in the mirror. I didn't resemble myself at all.. but I had the prettiest light brown eyes.

I ended up with sort-of a "pageboy" haircut. The boy then offers me a small pill which I swallowed.. I now think it might have been ecstasy.

Now more at ease, I leave the bathroom with my preppy haircut, my impressive man parts and feeling pretty "cocky"! (cocky.. get it!)  ::D: 

I STRUT around the common area of the building. I walk past a cute girl that I had passed earlier, she looks at me and our eyes meet but she doesn't recognize me. 

People approach her asking if she's seen the "new" guy. I am now the talk of the school! She says yes and they say, "no, have you seen him lately!"

I go to the gym and people are in groups lined up in front of various gymnastic equipment. I get in line for the "vault" and try to "act natural".

Somehow I can hear the gym teacher saying to another teacher, "You have to see this!" I can't understand what all the fuss is about until I realize that I am hardly dressed for gym class! Unfortunately, though I changed into a boy PHYSICALLY.. I forgot to change my CLOTHES!! So basically I'm this "stud" of a guy dressed in a girl's sweater and sweat pants!  :Oops: 

Still the girls find me odd.. but cute.  :wink2: 

The dream starts to fade and I wake up. I try to write the experience down but all that is left on my pad are written on scraps of paper. It was then that I woke up "for real".. the first time had been a false awakening.

Well that was my "gender" switch.. I hope you enjoyed reading it as much I enjoyed "experiencing" it.  ::D:

----------


## grasshoppa

while in the opposite gender you should have sex. O_o

'I am wearing sweat pants and suddenly a bulge appears! I think to myself WOW this is great!!'

Thats what most guys say...hahaha

----------


## Clairity

> while in the opposite gender you should have sex. O_o



Been there.. done that. 

It's not a prereq for the task but it's always an option.  :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

Whoa!  Clairity, that was pretty amazing.  I wish I'd have as much success with this task as you have.

*Seeker walks over and pins Clairity's new wings on*

----------


## grasshoppa

It would be harder for guys I would imagine...Being on the recieving end after all these years....I dunno

----------


## ninja9578

A little strange Clairity, but when swapping genders I guess there is no ordinary  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> Whoa! Clairity, that was pretty amazing. I wish I'd have as much success with this task as you have.
> 
> *Seeker walks over and pins Clairity's new wings on*



Wheeee.. I can fly!!  ::fly:: 





> A little strange Clairity, but when swapping genders I guess there is no ordinary



LOL!! Ain't that the truth!  ::D:

----------


## lostification

> I'm so sorry that the experience scared you and I hope that it doesn't keep you from lucid dreaming. But, if it does, just know that when you're ready to lucid dream again, good things await you.



Lol, it didnt scare me as much as it disturbed me. 
Anyways my non-lucidness didnt last that long. I turned lucid last night to yell at my maths teacher "Im not going to answer your stupid question because im F-ing dreaming" before i flew off and settled into another non-lucid dream.
Lol, i shouldnt have done that because i could have fit in some lucid studying for my Maths exam on monday.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I did it!! .. I did it!! 
> 
> Well that was my "gender" switch.. I hope you enjoyed reading it as much I enjoyed "experiencing" it.



Yes I did...way to go!  That was pretty funny.

----------


## pj

> Well that was my "gender" switch.. I hope you enjoyed reading it as much I enjoyed "experiencing" it.



Brilliant through and through, and a great write-up.  Thanks for starting my day out with a few laughs and a big grin!

----------


## Adam

Clairity that's awesome  ::D:  If only I could get my FTP to work so I could update your signature  :Sad: 





> while in the opposite gender you should have sex. O_o
> 
> 'I am wearing sweat pants and suddenly a bulge appears! I think to myself WOW this is great!!'
> 
> Thats what most guys say...hahaha



That's one of my personal tasks, so will be killing two birds with one stone as they say  :boogie:

----------


## Sara

@Clairity: great dream, it really made me laugh  ::D: 

I also had a dream about gender-switching, but unfortunately, not lucid  :Sad: 
It was funny by the way, me trying to become a man. There was a 'gender-changing-competition' going on and many people were succesfull at it. I even saw a woman with vampire teeth who changed into a tall, handsome man. I didn't get any further than looking for male clothing. Not wanting to cut my hair for the competition, I hid it under a baseball cap. So, no change of sex for me, I was just a girl in men's clothing  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

[quote=Sara;574129
I also had a dream about gender-switching, but unfortunately, not lucid  :Sad: 
[/quote]

That's something anyway.  :smiley:  At least it's in your mind while you're dreaming; hopefully the subject will come up again and trigger lucidity.

----------


## Kitties

Thanksgiving was last month ];
Very interesting Advanced task though.

----------


## Seeker

> Thanksgiving was last month ];



Crap, I missed it!!

While on my usual Sunday afternoon drive today, I saw about 15 turkeys in a pasture on the side of a hill, there was a housecat and two donkeys that were trying to run them off.  Hopefully, I'll lucid dream about turkeys tonight!

----------


## Moonbeam

> there was a housecat and two donkeys that were trying to run them off.



Are you sure it wasn't you're afternoon nap?  I hope you did an RC!

----------


## Clairity

> Yes I did...way to go! That was pretty funny.



Thanks Moonbeam!  :smiley: 





> Brilliant through and through, and a great write-up. Thanks for starting my day out with a few laughs and a big grin!



I love it when I make people happy!  :boogie: 





> Clairity that's awesome  If only I could get my FTP to work so I could update your signature



Yep.. I'm up to "18" now!  ::D: 





> That's one of my personal tasks, so will be killing two birds with one stone as they say



Here's wishing you much "lucid" luck!





> @Clairity: great dream, it really made me laugh 
> 
> I also had a dream about gender-switching, but unfortunately, not lucid



Thanks Sara.. I'm so glad you enjoyed it!  ::D: 

The month's still young.. I'm sure your gender lucid is right around the corner.  :wink2: 





> Crap, I missed it!!
> 
> While on my usual Sunday afternoon drive today, I saw about 15 turkeys in a pasture on the side of a hill, there was a housecat and two donkeys that were trying to run them off.



Wow.. did you do a reality check?? LOL!!

----------


## Mrs. Jones

what is in between the wings for regular task?

----------


## innerspacecadet

> what is in between the wings for regular task?



A turkey.  A very tiny turkey whose details are hard to make out.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

> A turkey.  A very tiny turkey whose details are hard to make out.



oh i see. thanx  ::D:

----------


## midnight_haze

For some reason, last night I dreampt that I was trying to turn into my mom (the logic was sound at the time, but I don't remember why now), but once I grew breasts, I became lucid, ditched the semi-creepy original plan and went to work on to the slightly less creepy plan of changing my genitals.  I couldn't get it right, but my dream was about to end anyway.  I faded from a room with a mirror, to my office.  I then shifted my aim towards sex (I was back to a non breasted male by then) but everything blacked out and I woke up...  The strange part is that I didn't even remember the task in the dream and was just doing it for the hell of it.

At least I'm one step closer!

----------


## Sara

> That's something anyway.  At least it's in your mind while you're dreaming; hopefully the subject will come up again and trigger lucidity.



Thanks Moonbeam, it was definitely in my mind, but that's no guarantee for a lucid  :Sad: 

Last nights dream was even crazier!

In my dream I had to go to the toilet. There was this strange french-style toilet They look like this, if you've never seen one: 


But in my dream, it was also kind of a wild-water-slide, so 'everything' would flush down a long way (how groce!)

Suddenly I was completely without clothes, I looked down and found out I had grown 'male parts' down there. :Oops:  This made totally sense to me and did not trigger any lucidity. I was even thinking 'if this happens to me IRL, how come those DreamView members have such problems with it in their DREAMS! It just felt totally normal that I suddenly had something hanging down there  ::embarrassed::   To give some details: 'my' balls were normal size, but the penis was pretty small and shaped a bit like a mushroom. I thought: "well, it has to disappear soon, so it better not be too big anyway."

Then someone came into the toilet, I quickly flushed it and pulled up my pants (which were not there 10 seconds ago...) and went off doing other things...

DAMN how could I just dream this, not realising it was a dream. I didn't even try to pee though my new penis, which could have made the toilet-visit a lot easier (french toilets are a crime for girls  :tongue2: ).

Pfff, maybe I should RC every time I go to the bathroom these days  :wink2:

----------


## i_speel_good

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...7&postcount=49
I did it, yeehaw

(well, I didn't feel any changes, because it wasn't that vivid)

----------


## Moonbeam

> Pfff, maybe I should RC every time I go to the bathroom these days



 ::lol::  Definitely!  You are going to get this task, I know it!





> I did it, yeehaw



Congratulations, Speel.  Notice my similar lack of enthusiasm.  :wink2:

----------


## i_speel_good

I almost woke up, but I kept myself on the last moment.

----------


## Clairity

*Sara*, ok, first of all that French-style "toilet" is a definate joke as far as women are concerned.  :tongue2: 

Secondly, you should DEFINATELY start RCing everytime you go into a bathroom.. seems like it's one of your dream signs!

You are sooo close.. you just have to become lucid one of these times!  :smiley: 

*i_speel_good*, congratulations on completing the advanced task!  ::D: 

But what's with all the "slapping" violence towards your friend??  :tongue2:

----------


## ClouD

I thought, what the hell... i might as well actually report on what happened this time.

Meh... anyways...
I was in my house, and suddenly became lucid because someone said the word dream.

I was wondering around... messing around with random dc's in my distorted house.

I had a certain goal in mind, to walk through glass... as it was an experience i had never been through while lucid.

I go to my bathroom, there's a sort of pale moonlight coming from nowhere, and i look into the mirror.
For some reason, i forget about the current goal i had.
I see myself in the mirror, and think i look like a girl.

 ::idea:: 

Let's turn into one of those, i thought... it's worth a shot anyways.
I look closer at my features, then everything kind of disappears except my body which just fades.
I try and concentrate, and suddenly everything becomes really clear and vivid again...

...only now i am nekkid, with a massive head and alien like features.

I decide to look at my genitals  :tongue2: ... i mean... that's what decides gender right?...

So anyways, i step up from the floor so that i can see my 'bits' in the mirror...
...funny enough... there's a hole (nothing female) where something should be, yet the skin is melting together, kind of like neo's mouth on the matrix.

I decide i've had enough lucidity, and force myself to wake up.

I then went back to sleep and had a non-lucid dream, about some bizzare childhood.

So meh, that's my fail.
-Jake.

----------


## MisterHyde

I was in Animal Crossing as myself, talking with my character in the game who is a woman.  I told her that she was also in The Sims Castaway, and should look more realistic and less cartoony.  She grinned and summoned.  The witch doctor turned me into the Animal Crossing version of my character from the two games.  I began wandering around the game world, but wondered why all the other characters in the game were laughing at me (in Animal Crossing-ese no less!) so I looked at myself from the third person perspective and realised I was naked.  I ran to my house, but the door was locked.  I tried kicking the door open but just hurt my foot.  A weasel insurance salesman came up and said "hurt your foot?  kyle understands.  here, have 100 bells, and for god's sake buy some clothes!"  I ran to towards the shop to get some, but as per when I play the game, I ran into a tree, except this knocked me out in the dream and I woke up.

So going for the turkey!

----------


## Mrs. Jones

i became lucid, and i couldn't remember the lucid task. it wasn't because i was dreaming that i didn't remember. i couldnt recall it in waking life either. arrgh.

----------


## damnpamn

Well I finally managed to accomplish one of these tasks.  Although I went to sleep thinking about the turkey, I managed to do the advanced task.  Here it is:

I was a bodyguard for Regis and Kelly and we were leaving the show.  I could hear the sign off music in the background.  We were walking up three stairs when I realized I was dreaming.  I thought "Here's my chance!"  I flashed into Regis' body.  I started thinking "I can't believe that the elevator is broken and I have to take the stairs!"  Kelly and I stepped onto the landing and she turned right to her dressing room.  I continued up the stairs with my bodyguards.
We stepped into the hallway and I thought "I'll never make it to my dressing room without someone recognizing me."  We continued down the hall and about 2/3 the way down I started to walk in slow motion and the hall became hazy.  I thought "I might actually make it and no one will come out of one of these doors."
We kept walking and as I turned the corner to my dressing room, I thought "I made it!"  Then I woke up.

----------


## iadr

> Well I finally managed to accomplish one of these tasks.  Although I went to sleep thinking about the turkey, I managed to do the advanced task.  Here it is:
> 
> I was a bodyguard for Regis and Kelly and we were leaving the show.  I could hear the sign off music in the background.  We were walking up three stairs when I realized I was dreaming.  I thought "Here's my chance!"  I flashed into Regis' body.  I started thinking "I can't believe that the elevator is broken and I have to take the stairs!"  Kelly and I stepped onto the landing and she turned right to her dressing room.  I continued up the stairs with my bodyguards.
> We stepped into the hallway and I thought "I'll never make it to my dressing room without someone recognizing me."  We continued down the hall and about 2/3 the way down I started to walk in slow motion and the hall became hazy.  I thought "I might actually make it and no one will come out of one of these doors."
> We kept walking and as I turned the corner to my dressing room, I thought "I made it!"  Then I woke up.



Neat dream damnpamn.  Congratulations on completing the advanced task!  Those are probably the exact thoughts that Regis would be thinking. :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Cloud--maybe you were a female alien.  I don't know; if you had claimed you did it, I think we could have accepted it.  

Congrats, damnpamn!

----------


## Clairity

> I flashed into Regis' body.



Now that's something I hadn't thought of.. simply taking over the body of someone of the opposite sex.

Good job and congratulations!  ::D:

----------


## seeker28

I really want to complete both tasks this month, but I've had a cold and have not had as many LDs as I usually do.

I did have a non-lucid dream about being a guy, but it doesn't count!  At least I know my sub-counsious mind is working on it!

----------


## Viperfox

I once did the second one. It was freaky! I'll give the turkey thing a go.

-VF

----------


## ninja9578

Viperfox, you need to give the details of your dream.  We want to hear about your experience, especially with a task this fun.

----------


## Evoloth

Hmmm, Seems interesting. This one shall try both.

----------


## Viperfox

I had the dream last night about the turkey. In my dream, I was at a carnival with my family. I saw the turkey, and remembered reading this topic. I asked the question. Here is the response it gave me: "Thanksgiving is just an excuse to have a holiday in November, and for humans to fatten themselves with food." It continued on after that, but I can't remember exactly what it said. It was something about finding a substitute meat for turkey. It suggested ham. I told it we eat ham on Easter, and no offense, but pigs are cuter than turkeys.  :tongue2:  

I had the gender changing dream about a year ago. I was doing something in the dream, and my dream randomly changed the view to my mom's POV. I moved in her body for a while following myself. It was kinda creepy and weird. 

EDIT: You live in Shippensburg, ninja9578?! I go there when I win my regional geography bee!

 -VF

----------


## Clairity

> Here is the response it gave me: "Thanksgiving is just an excuse to have a holiday in November, and for humans to fatten themselves with food."



LOL!! Sounds about right!





> It continued on after that, but I can't remember exactly what it said. It was something about finding a substitute meat for turkey. It suggested ham.



That is too funny!! Congratulations on completing the basic task!  ::D: 

(FYI.. the gender change dream must occur *this month* to count.)

----------


## l00zidman

I was lucid and decided to try the advanced one. I said when I close my eyes and open them again ill b a girl. It didnt work so i tried fingering myself the way that a girl would but i tried so hard i woke up.

----------


## ClouD

> I was lucid and decided to try the advanced one. I said when I close my eyes and open them again ill b a girl. It didnt work so i tried fingering myself the way that a girl would but i tried so hard i woke up.



/me whispers.. TMI

----------


## stxcep

I've never thought of carrying on a conversation with an animal. At least sober anyway LOL.

Changing genders might be interesting as well. At least I wouldn't have to worry about getting my [email protected] kicked by some back woods rednecks (another LOL). Do I get a bonus set of wings if I can control the cup size *grin*?

I'll let y'all know if I have any luck.

----------


## Viperfox

I'll try the second one again tonight.

-VF

----------


## Robot_Butler

So, I had a brief DILD in a supermarket last night.

I went to the meat department, and asked the frozen turkeys what they thought of Thanksgiving... No response.  What did I expect?  An enthusiastic "WE LOVE IT!?"

It was worth a shot, right?

----------


## Moonbeam

I don't think it was specified if that the turkey actually had to have feathers still.  So, congrats, Robot Butler!

----------


## stxcep

> I don't think it was specified if that the turkey actually had to have feathers still.  So, congrats, Robot Butler!



A turkey is a turkey is a turkey lol.

Question: Will talking to a turkey pot pie count? another lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> A turkey is a turkey is a turkey lol.
> 
> Question: Will talking to a turkey pot pie count? another lol



In that case, only if it talks back to you.

----------


## stxcep

> In that case, only if it talks back to you.



If I have a turkey pot pie talk back to me I better sure as heck realize I'm dreaming lol.

----------


## Twoshadows

I finally accomplised the Advanced Task this morning. I copied it from my Dream Journal. As usual, the lucid part starts at the blue, so you can skip to that if you don't want to read it all. With that, here it is:


I finally had a decent sized lucid dream this morning. I did a WBTB (woke up at 5:30, took some B6, went back to sleep at 6:30, had the LD and woke up at 7:30). .

*Dream (Lucid):*

I remember being with some people and going into the Caldwell's old house on the corner. I heard someone comment how they liked what the new owners did to the backyard. The group I was with walked into the backyard. I was expecting something pretty, but all I saw was junk. The rest went through the back door and into the house. 

I started to follow, but then I saw my friend RD and her 19 month old daughter Catherine. I went over to her. I suddenly felt that we needed to go somewhere or we'd be late. But Catherine wanted to get on the swing in the yard. I felt impatient, but RD put Catherine on the swing. I gave in and started to push her gently on the swing.

As her daughter swung on the swing, RD started to sing the most beautiful song I had ever heard. I was mesmerized. I sat down and watched RD as she sang. RD then looked right into my eyes as she sang. I had the strongest feeling that there was something I was supposed to understand. I knew she was trying to pass me a message. I suddenly realized that this was a dream, and the message that I was supposed to get was that I was supposed to have a baby. I felt shocked for a moment.

Then realizing that I was lucid, I decided that I needed to go on and try the Task of the Month, that the message would have to wait, and I would deal with that when I was awake.

There is a fuzzy moment here that I can't explain.

At that moment I felt that I wasn't entirely asleep. That I was aware of my physical body still in bed, and that I was only barely in the dream. But then I stood up and moved, and my dream body moved and not my physical body. I always know that when that happens after a WILD, that I am fully in the dream. So I really felt that I had just WILDed even though I'm pretty sure that I got to this point from the previous part of the dream.

But however I got here, I was now running around the house trying to find a mirror. As I got to the driveway, I saw a mirror that looked like a side mirror for a truck, but it wasn't actually attached to a truck. It was about 12 inches wide. I decided that even though it was small that I would use that to help me transform into a guy.

I looked at myself. At first I looked just like I did in last night's mirror LD. My hair was longer that it is and slightly curled. I concentrated on looking more like a guy. 

At first I just started to look kind of deformed (as is typical of many lucid mirror experiences of mine.) *Finally I started to look a little more masculine. I had no make up, my skin looked a little rougher (though I couldn't quite get stubble to show). My hair, even though it was still long and blond, looked more matted.*

I reached down to touch my body to see if the transformation went beyond my face. First I touched my crotch. I didn't feel anything extra. Disappointed, I moved up and touched my breasts. They were a bit smaller than normal. 

I wondered if I should keep trying to make the changes more complete. But before I could, a group of guys walked past me down in the street. I decided I needed to see if I could pass for a guy. So I ran out to them.

I said to them in as much as a guy voice as I could create, *"Hi, dudes."* That sounded really funny to me, so I couldn't help but to giggle at little after that. The giggle did not sound man-like at all. I wondered if I had blown it.

The guys didn't say anything but were looking at me like they thought I was a total loser, and that they wished I would disappear. A group of girls met up with them, and everyone was still ignoring me. 

So I tried again. I asked loudly, *"What do you guys see when you look at me?"*

One of the guys snorted and said something like, "Do you really want us to tell you??" And then the others joined in, laughing and making rude comments. But none of the comments gave me the answer I was looking for--*did they see me as a guy or girl ?*

This wasn't working out at all like I had wanted it to. So I decided to leave this rude group and try again. I saw a building in front of me that I knew had a girl's bathroom in it. I ran into the bathroom. It was full of at least ten girls all standing in front of this very large mirror.

I started shouting at them, "I need to transform! Help me transform into a guy!!" I started to push my way through the girls to the mirror.

I remember thinking as I shouted at them that my dream self was far more bold than my real self is. I wouldn't dream of shouting at a bunch of girls in a bathroom like that in real life.

As I got to the mirror I finally took a good look at what I had looked like out there with that group. I was surprised to see that I had clown make-up on my face. I wondered if that was why the guys had treated me like that. How long had my dream self looked like that? Or was this something that my mind had created just for this mirror scene. I didn't know.

I just knew that I needed to look like a guy. The clown make-up had turned into a mask in the last few seconds, so I just pulled it off. I concentrated again.

This time I made much better progress. Before I knew it, I was looking in the mirror at a guy. *This was definitely a guy this time. He was nice looking. He had blue eyes, fairly short dark brown hair that had a bit of curl in it. I thought, "Wow...I'm good looking."*

*I looked at my clothes. This time I was wearing a biker jersey and biking shorts. My body looked very athletic and was definitly masculine looking.*

*But to make sure I reached down to my crotch. There was definitely a lump down there, though I felt no sensation touching it. I reached up to check on my breasts, and found that they were mostly gone--gone enough that they wouldn't be noticable by sight.*

I looked at my self once more in the mirror. This time I noticed these odd boots on my feet. They looked like Roller Blades, but without the wheels. I wondered why they were on my feet.

As I looked at myself in the mirror, I thought back on everything that I had done in this LD, and I was suddenly worried that if I did much more that I wouldn't be able to remember it, so at this point with "mission accomplished", I let myself wake up so I could write it down.

----------


## Clairity

Twoshadows, I always get a kick out of your dreams and this was no exception! Very funny!!  ::D: 

Congratulations on completing the advanced task!!  :boogie:

----------


## Seeker

Really neat Twoshadows!  Am I mistaken, or are the ladies having about a 2X success rate with the advanced task this month?

Might make a good masters thesis for someone if they wanted to do the research.   ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> Am I mistaken, or are the ladies having about a 2X success rate with the advanced task this month?



Which is surprising cuz I thought it would be harder to go from female to male than from male to female.   ::roll::

----------


## ninja9578

I just think it's because less males are trying it, maybe they aren't secure enough with their masculinity  :tongue2: .  It seems most everyone who attempted it so far has succeeded.  I'm male.

----------


## Sara

Wow, nice dream Twoshadows!
And I love the way you write your dreams, your dream journals are my favorites to read when I try WBTB :-)

What's it by the way that most girls transform themselves into GOOD LOOKING guys?

----------


## Grod

Cool, this sounds like fun. I'm going to post tomorrow what my results are.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Twoshadows, I always get a kick out of your dreams and this was no exception! Very funny!! 
> 
> Congratulations on completing the advanced task!!



Thanks so much, MB!  ::D: 







> Really neat Twoshadows! Am I mistaken, or are the ladies having about a 2X success rate with the advanced task this month?
> 
> Might make a good masters thesis for someone if they wanted to do the research.



 And thanks, Seeker. Hmmm...it seems to me that it should be equally as hard (or easy) as we both have something to lose and something to gain.... ::happy:: 







> Wow, nice dream Twoshadows!
> And I love the way you write your dreams, your dream journals are my favorites to read when I try WBTB :-)
> 
> What's it by the way that most girls transform themselves into GOOD LOOKING guys?



Thanks so much, Sara. That makes me feel good... :smiley: . I'm glad to know people enjoy my dreams.

I'm not sure about the good looking guy question. I turned into both (a good looking guy...and a completely ridiculous clown looking "guy".) But I suppose if we have our choice, who _wouldn't_ want to turn into a good looking person?  :wink2: .



*EDIT:*


An *Clairity*--I never told you how much I enjoyed your dream too. Very funny and entertaining... ::D:    Good job!!


And good job to everyone else who finished the tasks...they are all fun to read.

----------


## O'nus

(I do not often share my dreams.. so please bare with me and how I write them..)

In the lonely path of a street.  Desolate. 

Yellow skid lines run the road and street lights expose the shy sidewalks.

I stand in a junction.  Lights are flashing.

A flaming car drives past the intersection.  There is no one inside.

I find myself lucid.  I sense the dream.

Instinctively, I walk forward but find my hand to brush on my side.  It is soft.  It reminds me of my precious Ruby.  

I miss her.  Our thoughts have been distant lately.  

My hand forms into hers and I hold the other hand.  It feels proper.  We share halves.

I want to know how she feels.  Her words have been strong lately.

I change into her, I feel the gentleness.  

A throw of flowing hair.

I miss her.. so I wake up.
~

----------


## Clairity

> (I do not often share my dreams.. so please bare with me and how I write them..)



O'nus, it is a shame you don't share your dreams as this one reads like poetry.. it's beautiful..

Congratulations on completing the advanced task!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> O'nus, it is a shame you don't share your dreams as this one reads like poetry.. it's beautiful..
> 
> Congratulations on completing the advanced task!



I agree. That was very well written, O'nus, and I'm usually very picky about that particular style of poetry. Nicely, done.  :smiley:

----------


## mikestankus

Aha I'm Going For The Turkey!
I`ll Find One! And We'll Have A Nice Chat About Turkey Day.

----------


## Sandform

I guess I'll go for the change in gender one tonight.  I haven't morphed into anything before though.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice poem  :smiley:

----------


## AURON

okay....was having some crazy sp tonight like as soon as i went to bed...shook out of it...and remembered to calm down...had it again, and let it take me, and I'm in my room, and it's pitch black...but things still feel fuzzy.  I tell myself "clarity" out loud a couple of times, and try to turn on the lights.  They don't go on.  I step outside and start walking to the kitchen...I tell myself theres a turkey in the refrigerator...and there is.  It's covered in ice and I ask it..."what does Thanksgiving mean to you".  The ice crumbles off and it says in a low, whisper of a voice, "peace, and respect".  I put it back in and walked outside.....

----------


## Moonbeam

Congratulations, Psylis.  That's kind of eerie.

----------


## O'nus

> Originally Posted by *Clairity*  
> _O'nus, it is a shame you don't share your dreams as this one reads like poetry.. it's beautiful..
> 
> Congratulations on completing the advanced task!_
> I agree. That was very well written, O'nus, and I'm usually very picky about that particular style of poetry. Nicely, done.



Thanks guys.  I was not really going for any specific style of poetry - just writing emotions?
~

----------


## Clairity

> I tell myself theres a turkey in the refrigerator...and there is. It's covered in ice and I ask it..."what does Thanksgiving mean to you". The ice crumbles off and it says in a low, whisper of a voice, "peace, and respect". I put it back in and walked outside.....



Bam!! LOL!  ::D: 

Very nice.. and what a "deep" response! Congratulations!

----------


## AURON

yeah....it was more or less the turkeys last words  :Sad:  but oh well...got the task done  ::banana::

----------


## Sandform

Errrrr.  I tried to turn into a female last night, and failed horribly.  I morphed into Jason the killer from friday the thirteenth?  I instantly lost lucidity as soon as I morphed into him, and went from cabin to cabin killing random girls.  I then found one girl that I didn't want to kill.  I spoke only one sentence to her, "I can not die."

Not worth credit...but a bit funny when you think about it...sort of.  Women to me = serial killer?

btw. Wohooo its friday!

----------


## i_speel_good

> *i_speel_good*, congratulations on completing the advanced task! 
> 
> But what's with all the "slapping" violence towards your friend??



I watch too much TV.
Girlslap this, girlslap that

----------


## Mrs. Jones

then i go to the bathroom, look around, and find a big mirror. i try for a little bit, first with my entire body at once. doesn't work. so i try my genitals, get a weird 3 inch erection. i feel pain, and it disappears. so i try again, this time my mom comes in the bathroom. i pay her no mind, and i try again. this time something that looks like a pole of ricotta cheese with green flecks starts growing out my crotch, then breaking off and falling on the ground. my mom looks and i tell her i'm puking. (LOL) so she thinks it's normal. i give up on my genitals, so i look in the mirror (my mom is moving it around) and see myself but with a wider face and different hair. i think my face looks like a boy's. i get excited and tell mom not to move the mirror around. then it fades. so i take off my shirt and attempt to make my breasts disappear. this was hard. they got bigger when i stopped trying. i got them a little smaller, then looked in the mirror and they looked so weird and lopsided. so i tried to "push" them into my chest with my hands. they shrunk, and my chest was flat. i went back to my genitals. this was easier, because as soon as i looked at them they were male. my clothes were on in an instant. by this time my mom had left, and some boys came in. they were inspecting the toilet. i told them to come closer (the bathroom was huge), while speaking in a man's voice. maintaining my appearance was very strained and i had to concentrate, but they believed that i was male. one boy came over, and i gave up on looking like a boy.

there was no effect emotionally, spiritually, etc. i enjoy being a girl. i might do this next time tho, and hit myself in the balls.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hmm, Mrs. Jones, congratulations...I think.  It all sounds rather disturbing. ::shock:: 

JK!  You did it, so you earned the badge!

----------


## Mrs. Jones

YAAAY!  ::D: 

thanks Moonbeam lol i wrote moombean

----------


## Moonbeam

> YAAAY! 
> 
> thanks Moonbeam lol i wrote moombean



Have you been drinking?  ::wtf:: 

That's hard to say three times fast:  moombeanmoombeanmoombean

----------


## Clairity

> there was no effect emotionally, spiritually, etc. i enjoy being a girl. i might do this next time tho, and hit myself in the balls.



 ::shock::  .. LOL! 

That was kinda disturbing (the ricotta cheese bits falling to the floor and all) but you DID it! Congratulations!





> Have you been drinking? 
> 
> That's hard to say three times fast: moombeanmoombeanmoombean



Rubber baby buggy bumpers! Try saying that three times fast!!  ::D:

----------


## Mrs. Jones

toy boat toy boat toy boat  ::D:

----------


## seeker28

Last night I was determined to complete at least one of the tasks, but I did both!! ::banana::   I've found that for me staying up actually helps me have an LD. So, I was up until about 5am. I woke up at 8:30 and realized I hadn't had an LD, so I stayed up for about ten minutes, then I went back to bed.  I decided to try to WILD.  I'm not very good at it.  I drifted off to sleep, but woke back up 4 or 5 times when I realized I was no longer awake. I had a FA, but freaked out and woke up for real. Finally I stayed calm and rubbed my palms together and looked at the ground until the dream stablized.I remembered that I wanted to do the tasks.  But I was having a cool dream about one of the stories I am writing and almost decided not to do them.  But I decided to do them quick and then get on with the dream.  I imagined my body turning to a sort of liquid and becoming male.  In the dream (for some reason) it seemed really important that I have a big penis, so I gave myself one.  Then I pictured a turkey, one of those big, greenish-bronze tom turkeys.  It took a few tries to get the turkey to become solid enough to talk to, but I kept at it until I had a big, glossy turkey standing in front of me.  I was in this big victorian house with a bunch of vampires watching me, so it was pretty funny.  I quickly asked the turkey, "What do you think of Thanksgiving?"  The turkey didn't speak, but instantly I got these full-sensory images of yummy salmon and juicy beef steak.  As soon as the turkey answered me it dissapeared.  I wandered around as a guy for a few minutes.  It was weird, I could feel my penis moving back and forth every time I took a step.  The vampires all ignored me until I suddenly had an asthma attack in my dream.  I couldn't breathe at all!  I almost lost lucidity, but realized I didn't want to do this non-lucid.  The vampires all surrounded me and were trying to help, but I couldn't breathe to tell them what was wrong.  I focused on my inhailer until it was solid in my hand.  I took a few puffs, and god, it was hard getting the medicine into my lungs.  In real life I have really mild asthma, so I think my dreaming mind was trying to imagine what a bad asthma attack would be like.  By the time I could breathe again I had turned back into a girl.

----------


## Moonbeam

Peggy Babcock Peggy Babcock Peggy Babcock!!

Congrats, seeker28!  That was a weird combinations of things (sex-change, turkey, food-visions, vampires, asthma ::lol:: ).

----------


## Clairity

> I wandered around as a guy for a few minutes. It was weird, I could feel my penis moving back and forth every time I took a step.



Now that had to be a different sensation!  ::shock:: 

That was some dream.. completing the tasks, helpful vampires and a bad asthma attack. Good job!!  ::D:

----------


## Mrs. Jones

lol Clairity i was just about to quote the same thing.

----------


## lonestarx

well guys wish me luck Im going to try for my 2nd LD and complete the task and advanced if possible. I havent tried lucid dreaming in a year so this would be my second attempt and hopefully I can nail it the 1st time like the other  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

Good luck and sweet lucids, lonestarx!  :smiley:

----------


## nayrki

Just for the record, I did NOT complete the task yet.
however, I wrote this story.

*bob the turkey*
Bob is a turkey.
Bob likes to eat.
Bob is disgusting.
He hides in the alley and gobbles up leftovers out of trash cans.
Everyone feels sorry for Bob.
They figure he doesnt know that he's eating his own kind.
But he does.
Bob is a cannibal.
All the other turkeys know this.
They run away from bob.
People assume its cause bob is ugly, but infact its just fear.
Bob LOVES thanksgiving.
Even though some homeless man will chase after bob with a knife.
Bob loves thanksgiving.
Bob uses his magical turkey powers to become a beautiful woman.
Everyone loves Bob.
The hottest guy in town fucks bob without knowing his male turkeyness
The turkeys dont run away from Bob because he looks so gentle and kind
Then bob eats all the turkeys.
The townsfolk are sad.
They hate bob's fat girly self.
Bob turns back into a homeless turkey.
Bob is the fattest turkey ever.
Bob can no longer run away from the bums and the townsfolk.
But Bob doesnt care, because nobody loves him anymore.
So Bob allows the townsfolk to cook him up for thanksgiving.
And all the townsfolk come together, to eat the remains of poor Bob.
And they all live happily ever after.
*THE END*

----------


## Adam

AGHGHHHH so close for the basic. I wont report all the dream, but I found myself by this rather quaint boating lake, and there were chickens wandering around (rather than normal birds) and I know I had to find a turkey!

So I looked around, but couldn't see a turkey, so thought I would ask the chicken anyway, and he just looked at me trying not to laugh  :Sad: 

So then tried to visualise a turkey but one would not appear. Was a really crappy lucid dream, and one very early into the night. I think it might be because I had a granny nap for a couple of hours before I went to bed. Maybe I jumped right into delta/REM sleep when I went to bed?

Anyway, will try again soon  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaught

I still have to get it all typed up and present it but,  :woohoo:  , I did both tasks last night. Me so happy  ::D:

----------


## lonestarx

I was able to LD! this would be my second LD and I nailed it like my first one:

I woke up at 4, and tried FILD and it worked. I got up and thought of the monthly task. So I formed a rift in the air and said " come out turkey!". A giant turkey came out! I asked it, "what you thought of thanksgiving?" it said in a deep voice " WHAT I THINK! WHAT YOU THINK OF CANABOLISM!, it charged at me and I said, "erase!" and it exploded and green stuffing came out but i awoke when it exploded. Very freaky lol.

----------


## Seeker

Pretty cool and yet disturbing.  So, I'll bet you are going to lay off the turkey at Thanksgiving, right?   ::D:

----------


## Oneironaught

Alright, I got it typed up in my DJ.

Here's the relevant portions:

*Gender bender -* 





> But first, the lucid tasks of the month. I've been thinking about them today; now's my chance. I stand up and leave the room in search of a mirror. I find the bathroom and stand in front of the mirror. The mirror is nice and wide but, I can only see down to my belly.
> 
> In hopes of transforming into a female (task, not true-life desire  ) I simply wish to be a female. I notice my face becoming slightly out of focus and a grainy "old film" effect overlaps my facial features. I see that I now have ragged blonde hair and my features are much more feminine. I look away and back again. The facial transformation is even more solid and clear.
> 
> I gaze down at the reflection of my chest (I somehow have my shirt off now) and watch as a pair of breasts emerge. The breasts are very round (like implants) and only grow to maybe an A-cup. I have no idea what the nipple color is; I don't notice. So I am now bearing breast and my face is stable and very feminine. I don't look too bad at all! Well, the fake tits are kind of a turn-off. I like mine to look more natural



*'Talking turkey to a non-talking turkey' -*





> I remember the turkey task. I just know I'll find a turkey and - as I round the garage area - there stands two turkeys: one gray, one brown. The gray turkey is nearest me so I ask it what it thinks of Thanksgiving. In true turkey fashion, it gives me a puzzled look like "What the hell are you talking about?" as it tilts its head to the side. The turkeys continue walking past me and I question the second one. "What do you think of Thanksgiving?", I interrogate. Not surprisingly, I'm given the same puzzled non-response.

----------


## lonestarx

Oh no I will eat that turkey on thanksgiving! in honor of the exploding turkey lol! very nice man you should have torchered the turkey till it answered  :smiley:

----------


## Jdog

well i tried this last night. was actualy able to find a turkey but when i asked it about thanksgiving it tried to peck my eyes out. needless to say i tried to kill the turkey but it just dissapeared.

----------


## Moonbeam

Good job, Gh.

----------


## Seeker

> I gaze down at the reflection of my chest (I somehow have my shirt off now)



 ::D:   Yeah!  Congrats on the task and the voyuerism!   ::rolllaugh:: 





> well i tried this last night. was actualy able to find a turkey but when i asked it about thanksgiving it tried to peck my eyes out. needless to say i tried to kill the turkey but it just dissapeared.



Sounds like he doesn't think too highly of Thanksgiving!

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

The bird attacked me and other DC's thought I was a fairy.. I'll try this task again until Im satisfied with the results.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

I'm not going into details on this Advanced Task because simply put it was disturbing...
So I went to a mirror and then visualized what I wanted to see tits, etc....  :Sad:  and when I was satisfied I looked down indeed I had tits and a... yeah so. I don't know how girls can do this I mean it's probablly natural duh. But like when I did it, it just felt wrong.... really wrong for a guy to be girl. Twas a once in a lifetime thing.

----------


## Clairity

> I'm not going into details on this Advanced Task because simply put it was disturbing...
> So I went to a mirror and then visualized what I wanted to see tits, etc....  and when I was satisfied I looked down indeed I had tits and a... yeah so. I don't know how girls can do this I mean it's probablly natural duh. But like when I did it, it just felt wrong.... really wrong for a guy to be girl. Twas a once in a lifetime thing.



 ::hug::  There there.. it was only a dream.. put it out of your mind.  ::hug:: 

(Congratulations on completing the advanced task tho.  :smiley: )

----------


## nayrki

I had a really good lucid the other night and i thought of the basic task....
but i couldnt manage to find a turkey because  iwas flying around too fast.

----------


## Adam

I don't know if this will count, but I tried the basic again last night. For some reason the advanced is just not in my head... Lucids are coming think and fast though recently so I am sure I can try again soon.

I also seem to have lost all enthusiasm for recording my dreams, and a little for lucid dreaming.. I am sure I will snap out of it though.

_So anyway, highlights to my dream, I was in this school play ground. and were playing football or something, and then some kid fell out the sky, I think his parachute was not working or something, and one of the players flew up to save him from falling. Well clearly this is a dream, because people don't just fly lol - So with that I thought I would show off a little flying around, then realised I wanted my name in orange, and since I failed a couple of days ago, would give the task another whirl!

So I looked about and sure enough in the play ground there was a whole load of chickens and turkeys! So I walked over to a turkey and he changed into a chicken! DAMN what is it with these damn chickens trying to stop be doing the task, they stopped me in my last attempt. Fortunately I managed to get hold of one turkey and pinned him against the wall and said "What do you think of Thanksgiving?" He looked back at me and said "I think blah, blah, blah!" I think he was angry that I got a little abusive - then all the other turkeys changed into chickens too!

I got bored by this point and went off and did other lucid things._

Agghh, I hope this counts, because I don't want to see another turkey/chicken in my dreams again - they are dumb!

----------


## Sara

Looks like your turkeys were 'chickening out'   ::D: 
Good thing you got one trapped, Adam.
Now I'm curious to the other lucid things you did...

----------


## Moonbeam

KuRoSaKi--oh, come on, just one more time.... ::D:  JK, congrats.

nayrki--don't give up!

Adam--congratulations, and quit thinking about turkeys now!  :smiley:

----------


## Iamerik

Funny LD Clairity, and gratz for completing the advanced task!  :boogie:

----------


## Adam

> Looks like your turkeys were 'chickening out' 
> Good thing you got one trapped, Adam.
> Now I'm curious to the other lucid things you did...



Ah nothing interesting, was really not in the mood for a lucid dream last night lol - was weird, I just couldn't be bothered. I just wanted to do the task, then get back to regular sleep. Never felt like that before, but my mind felt tired, and like it just wanted to be rested!

----------


## Clairity

> _ I was in this school play ground. and were playing football or something, and then some kid fell out the sky, I think his parachute was not working or something, and one of the players flew up to save him from falling. Well clearly this is a dream, because people don't just fly lol - So with that I thought I would show off a little flying around, then realised I wanted my name in orange, and since I failed a couple of days ago, would give the task another whirl!_



LOL at the kid falling from the sky!

I think it's pretty cool that you remembered that you wanted your name in orange and that reminded you to do the task!





> _ So I looked about and sure enough in the play ground there was a whole load of chickens and turkeys! So I walked over to a turkey and he changed into a chicken! DAMN what is it with these damn chickens trying to stop be doing the task, they stopped me in my last attempt. Fortunately I managed to get hold of one turkey and pinned him against the wall and said "What do you think of Thanksgiving?" He looked back at me and said "I think blah, blah, blah!" I think he was angry that I got a little abusive - then all the other turkeys changed into chickens too!_



Sounds like a chicken/turkey "conspiracy" to me.  ::eh:: 





> Funny LD Clairity, and gratz for completing the advanced task!



Thanks Iamerik!!  ::D: 





> Ah nothing interesting, was really not in the mood for a lucid dream last night lol - was weird, I just couldn't be bothered. I just wanted to do the task, then get back to regular sleep. Never felt like that before, but my mind felt tired, and like it just wanted to be rested!



Perhaps your mind just needed a break from being actively "aware".

----------


## Vex Kitten

Yeah! 
I get to visit this thread again. I usually stay out of it so other lucid task LDs won't influence my own but damn I miss reading the dreams in here.

I kind of turned myself into a guy in this morning's LD so I'll count that as a reason to be able to come into this thread.  ::D: 

Swiped from my dream journal...

... I then climbed onto the board behind him, held his waist and we rolled off. MOst of the trip was down hill which was really nice, swerving to avoid pedestrians and vehicles. At some point it switched to me being in the front on the board and I noticed a big banner suspended high across the street. When I was close enough to read it it said,

LUCID TASK AHEAD
proceed with caution

I came to a halt and picked up the skateboard. What the hell was the lucid task for this month anyway? I tried to remember but I couldn't. I was going to ask the skateboarder guy but he was gone. I glanced around, hoping something would help me remember what the tasks were. I eventually noticed that most of the city's population was male. Then like a backhand to the face it hit me, Change gender!

I hopped on the skateboard again and rode to make my way to the lucid task area. I was riding that thing like a pro, doing grinds and kickflips and all that fun stuff skateboarders do. I wondered if I'd passed the lucid task area and looked around. On my right was a building with yellow mirrored windows. I could see my reflection. "Be a guy." I said and my reflection instantly changed. It got taller and, I think, thiner. I couldn't see my face though because of how fast I was going. 

I think I only changed my reflection and not myself because i didn't feel any different. But it's close enough for me.

----------


## Adam

> Perhaps your mind just needed a break from being actively "aware".



Maybe, but I have never felt like that before. I have been having a lot of lucid dreams recently - maybe it's my minds way of telling me to give them a rest for a bit lol.

----------


## AnonymousTipster

> LUCID TASK AHEAD
> proceed with caution



Hah, I wish my dreams would be that helpful!





> Maybe, but I have never felt like that before. I have been having a lot of lucid dreams recently - maybe it's my minds way of telling me to give them a rest for a bit lol.



Want to swap some lucidity for some dreams about snails propelling themselves at you? I've been having more of the latter than the previous!

----------


## Super Duck

Hang on ... what is this?  It seems to be a turkey with an LED on it. I must be looking at it wrong ...

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yeah! 
> I think I only changed my reflection and not myself because i didn't feel any different. But it's close enough for me.



Congratulations, Vex!  That's a lot farther than I've gotten!

I kind of figured if I managed to do it it might be the same way; not feel any different, but look different in the mirror.  

Sounds like the skateboarding was the fun part of the dream.

----------


## LuxAeterna

So, I did the Advanced Task, sort of.

It was a WILD that I had after taking some GalantaMind (galantamine and choline), which makes WILDing much easier. It was also my first LD in two months, and my longest to date (must have been 30-45 minutes):

In the beginning of the dream I have a particularly hard time getting out of my dream bed. Also, something that happens when I take GalantaMind is this sensation of still being able to feel my body in bed (even though that is just a second, stationary dream body that only appears to be my real body)--a kind of bodily "double vision."

I get up several times and walk out into the hall, heading outside; but my several times my body "resets" to a sleeping position in my dream bed because of the lingering "double vision". I have trouble walking, I bump into things. My whole ability to move and my sense of balance are thrown off, and I have a certain sense (in the beginning and throughout the dream) that I'm not fully corporeal.

 Eventually I get outside. I am at a dream version of my college campus, and of course it bears only a marginal semblance to reality. I have a sense from the beginning that I want to try to complete the advanced lucid task. For some time I walk around trying to find the "right opportunity" to phase into a DC and complete the task.   

 [But, if I wrote all the intervening stuff down, this would be way too long. So skipping to the task....]

I am now in a restroom. Brown tiles, dim, and kind of depressing. It's dark outside, and there are lamps on in the room. In one half, there is a table at which some girls are sitting. In the other half there are the stalls.

I see a girl, who happens to be someone from class in RL, so I walk up behind her, phase through her, and enter her body.  BUT, I don't notice any change. And since my body has been rather incorporeal throughout the whole dream, I might as well have walked just walked from one end of the room to another, and not phased into anyone.

I go to the stall area, to "check myself out." I discover, to my disappointment, that I still have my usual "parts" an no tell-tale new parts, really. (I don't think of looking in a mirror to see if I at least look like her). But then the girl that I was supposed to have phased into walks over. She sort of cocks her head and looks at me funny, though not nearly as strange as one might expect (in RL) if someone suddenly became a copy of oneself. I ask her if it is weird for her that I look like her.

Soon after that, I have a FA, get out of bed, realize its still a dream, and then wake up for real.

So, there it is. I don't know if that counts or not. Probably shouldn't. In any case, if I am able to LD again any time soon, I'll probably do a do-over.

-Lux

----------


## Moonbeam

Well...half-congratulations, Lux! At least you had a really long lucid, and remembered to do the task.  I guess you can decide whether you think you did it or not...it sounds like you don't want to count it.  That was an original way to do it--taking over someone else's body.  (Maybe one other person did it like that.)

I think it was a pretty good try!  Not everyone has been a "perfect" member of the opposite sex!

----------


## Wanted

> Lucid Task: Find a turkey and ask about its thoughts on Thanksgiving.  Report the response back to us.



Lol you guys don't even try anymore.

----------


## Lunalight

Does the advanced count if I started out as a male and then become lucid?  Or do I have to change myself into a male while lucid?

----------


## FooFightersKid

i attained lucidity and attempted both tasks in the same dream, both succeeding.

i asked a turkey what its thoughts were, but it hadnt responded. all it did was gobble. so i did what i thought best, i spoke in "turkey" language, and in a kind of asian accent the turkey replied:

"i have recently returned from the valley of darkness. after the day of thanks, you will lose all you have ever hoped to have learned" 

in confusion i asked "wait what?" and surely enough, being in dream land he then replied "christmas is better"

really dont understand what happened. 

for the advanced task, i tried hard to turn myself into a female (me being male)

and i got halfway there. i didnt get "stung by the bees of womanhood" but i know for a fact that my voice was different and i had different skin, and height. and hips as well. 

unfortunately the scene going on during this thing was a country highway with not a lot of life around. i was driving a beetle, and i stopped at what i thought was a gas station. when i went in there was an elderly couple running it, and they didnt really acknowledge my gender...and the fact that im still a beginner at lucid dreaming somewhat, i didnt remember to clarify and try to possibly get some words out of them. but i got the usual "good evening, fair weather were having eh?" or something of the sort. so for my final answer, i didnt get anything interesting from my DC's, but at least i successfully changed genders. (i hope thats the only time in my life ill have to say that)

----------


## Clairity

> Does the advanced count if I started out as a male and then become lucid? Or do I have to change myself into a male while lucid?



I believe that you have to start out as one sex and *change* into the other per the rules:

Advanced Task: *Turn* yourself into the opposite gender, report back your appearance and what effect *the swap* had on you mentally, emotionally, and spiritually. Bonus points if you interact with a DC and report how they treat you.





> for the advanced task, i tried hard to turn myself into a female (me being male) and i got halfway there. i didnt get "stung by the bees of womanhood" but i know for a fact that my voice was different and i had different skin, and height. and hips as well.



LOL at not being "stung by the bees of womanhood"!  ::D: 

Congratulations on completing both tasks!  :boogie:

----------


## Oneironaught

There's a lot of good stuff in here. Congratulations to those who have succeeded, or even tried. I'd like to try each task again. I wonder what a talking turkey sounds like. I only got dumb looks from mine.





> Sounds like a chicken/turkey "conspiracy" to me.



Or rather, a case of foul play  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> Sounds like a chicken/turkey "conspiracy" to me.







> Or rather, a case of foul play



(http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/play/po...ound_iid.51893) ..  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

> "i have recently returned from the valley of darkness. after the day of thanks, you will lose all you have ever hoped to have learned" 
> 
> in confusion i asked "wait what?" and surely enough, being in dream land he then replied "christmas is better"



I like how it went from philosophical and riddle-like to speaking like a 5 year old.


EDIT:  Cool, that was my 1000th post!   :boogie:

----------


## iadr

I find myself starting to get dream images but am having difficulty getting the dream to continue until I find myself rolling over and over.

At first I feel like I am going to roll out of my bed, but as I continue to roll over and over again I realize that I am just rolling in my imagination.

I soon roll out into a lucid dream where I find myself flying through the air still rolling around and around as I fly.

When I concentrate on completing the basic lucid task of asking a turkey what it thinks of Thanksgiving I find myself laying out in a field unable to move.

An animal approaches me and climbs on top of me. It is a small puppy and it starts licking my face. I then find I can move my arms so I pet it while it continues licking me.

Once again I concentrate on finding a turkey, and in the distance see some farm animals which I am sucked right over to.

A very small turkey appears before me which is only 2 inches tall. Really a cute little guy. 

When I ask him what he thinks of Thanksgiving he starts rattling off a bunch of things I am unable to understand.

As I concentate on what he is saying I hear him say "Say hi to Harvey", and "Say hi to Louie for me".

As I start walking off of the farm I see someone coming out of a door of a farm house to ask me what I am doing on their farm.

Seeing this, I start running and take off flying into the air like Superman.

I find myself flying very high in the air admiring the scenery below.

----------


## Moonbeam

Congratulations, iadr.  Your turkey is quite unusual (do you know Harvey and Louie?)  ::lol::  That's kind of like when I've asked DC's questions; sometimes they start saying a bunch of stuff I can't understand.

And the best part--fly away!

----------


## iadr

> Congratulations, iadr. Your turkey is quite unusual (do you know Harvey and Louie?)  That's kind of like when I've asked DC's questions; sometimes they start saying a bunch of stuff I can't understand.
> 
> And the best part--fly away!



Thanks Moonbeam. Not sure who the Harvey and Louie are that the little fellow asked me to say hi to although I assume they must be turkeys. He sure was a cocky liitle guy rattling off all of that stuff  ::lol:: .

I must have been experiencing some kind of sleep paralysis when I dreamed that I was unable to move when the puppy was approaching me.

----------


## Clairity

> When I concentrate on completing the basic lucid task of asking a turkey what it thinks of Thanksgiving I find myself laying out in a field unable to move.
> 
> An animal approaches me and climbs on top of me. It is a small puppy and it starts licking my face. I then find I can move my arms so I pet it while it continues licking me.



Awwww! It's a good thing it was a "friendly" puppy or that could have turned into a very unpleasant experience.  ::shock:: 





> A very small turkey appears before me which is only 2 inches tall. Really a cute little guy.



A 2 inch tall turkey.. I bet it was really cute!  ::D: 

Congratulations on completing the task!  :boogie:

----------


## Tsunami

Wow...I did it in my first "real" Lucid Dream! Here it is from my Dream journal ( parts in red you need )

My alarm went off at 2 for a WILD. I sat there doing the breathing method. I must have been sitting there for 45 minutes before I gave up. Then I just tried again. I kept trying with no luck. Then I think I could not get to sleep so at around 4 I tried Clarity ( THANK YOU ) alphabet method, and OMG I think it worked because the next thing I can remember is me being Lucid by my bed.

I instantly bent down and grabbed an object off my messy bedroom floor. It was a necklase. I then looked at its detail thinking this is a dream. I smelled it, it smelled normal. I then licked it. Then I moved my muscles and it felt great! I then stood up and felt my desk. This was the greatest part of the dream for me because I had been doing the same thing in real life and having a Lucid Dream that night did not seem possible. Then I thought "Right...time to fly" I then saw my sister and a friend of mine come in. I must have lost lucidity a bit because I started to think it was a shared dream. But they helped me with control! I wanted to make it light outside my bedroom window I tried to. Nothing, I tried again. Then my sister my friend reminded me of passive control. I said alright then. I said something along the lines of did the news report last night not say it was going to be light. OMG it worked. My first Dream control. I went outside. I was rapidly losing it now. I could not fly. I used passive control and everything. I jumped off a wall after a while. ( I did this in rehearsal the night before!!! ) But still could not do my ultimate goal despite getting slighty annoyed and shouting " ITS RESERVE GRAVITY DAY!. So I went inside. I looked out the window but was to scared to jump. I then said to my sister n friend " we need to find a turkey". We went into my sisters bedroom and there it was. I bent down and said " What do you think of Thanksgiving" it replied something along the lines of " Cannibalism ... complete" ( or something like that it was really hard to understand) I then lost lucidity. Possibly due to being overexcited.

----------


## Super Duck

> Or rather, a case of foul play



That is ... fo*W*l

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, Tsunami, that's great!   :boogie:  Completing a task in your first lucid!  I think that is very good to have that much control in your first one!

----------


## Tsunami

> Wow, Tsunami, that's great!   Completing a task in your first lucid!  I think that is very good to have that much control in your first one!




Thanks!

Although technically speaking it is my second. My first one ended within half a second of it starting hehe. But I call that my first.  ::D: 

Edit: Also it was my first real WILD attempt. I'm going to see if I can WILD again tonight, or if i just got lucky. Anyway Im going to try for the advanced.

----------


## Super Duck

Hey, well nice work!

----------


## Oneironaught

> That is ... fo*W*l



Aw man, I messed up my pun. Your way is better.

----------


## luffers

Had my first Lucid dream last night i wasso happy  ::D:  i flew off looking for a turkey and got to this village where they had one but it turns out it was a chicken so i went to a nearby castle looking for one and there wasn't any there!! I couldn't conjure one up...guess i need to work on ym dream contorl but still im happy!

----------


## Clairity

> Then I think I could not get to sleep so at around 4 I tried Clarity ( THANK YOU ) alphabet method, and OMG I think it worked because the next thing I can remember is me being Lucid by my bed.



 :boogie: I am so happy my alphabet method helped you!! Congrats on your first "lasting" lucid dream and on completing the task!!  :boogie: 





> Had my first Lucid dream last night i wasso happy  i flew off looking for a turkey and got to this village where they had one but it turns out it was a chicken so i went to a nearby castle looking for one and there wasn't any there!! I couldn't conjure one up...guess i need to work on ym dream contorl but still im happy!



And congratulations to you on your first LD luffers!!  :boogie: You'll find that turkey yet!  ::D:

----------


## nayrki

ADVANCED TASK:
Soo last night i'd just had a false awakeneing...  I knew, as always, that it was probably a dream, but to verify i grabbed a book and red text... it said the red fox jumped over the yellow fence in big bold letters... I tried to change it to green, but instead the entire page turned into some article about cow reproduction or some crap... I was like yesssss reality check fail!!! anyways then  i pissed off this big huge guy...  who tried to stab me with some sharp metal object...I was like screw this... and used my gigantic muscles to stab my hand through his chest. I beat another DC who happened to be there with his flailing body, then spun around to try to get him off my arm.
Then, I thought of the dream task. I tried turning myself directly into a girl, but it wouldnt stay. So then I thought. hey, if i kill myself,  I can make myself respawn as a girl. So i tried to get myself ran over by a car. What happened was, i didnt kill myself, but i made myself into an insane freak bent on destryogin things, and then switched entities with a female that was trying to keep me from destroying things. This guy who I nearly got to ran me over was extremely pissed off, and very large. I was explaining to him how we could use these yellow sticks of chemicals to bait him and trap him for long enough for the man to escape. I was afraid that he was going to rape me or something, because he was huge and burly and i just had a little nerdy scientist with me... but the charachter that resembled me came up and killed the guy before he could. Then I petted my character's hair, and he snuggled up against me, and the dream ended right when it was getting good. Guess no fantasies as the opposite sex for me!

----------


## Moonbeam

My goodness, nayrki, that was quite a dream!  :Uhm:   ::chuckle::   ::goodjob::

----------


## Clairity

::shock::  nayrki.. wow. Killings.. attempted suicide.. possible rape. That was some dream!

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was able to string together around 10-15 brief lucid dreams early saturday morning.  They were all very unstable which made them unpredictable and crazy fun.  I was able to change the scene dramatically by just casually thinking about where I wanted to be or what I wanted to do.  

I'm in my bed after just waking from a LD.  I don't move, but imagine myself getting out of bed and running out of my house, out my front yard, out the gate, down the street running as fast as I can.  By the time I reach the street corner, I am completely in the dream and lucid.  I think about the lucid task of changing genders, and I am suddenly snapped into a richly decorated hotel lobby.  I am a little surprised at the abruptness of the scene change, and I wonder why the hell my subconscious chose a hotel lobby.  

I see the walls are mirrored floor to ceiling, so I walk over to one of the mirrors.  My reflection looks normal, and I start to think about how to turn into a woman.  I see, reflected in the mirror, a long line of travelers waiting to check in at the front desk.  There is an attractive blonde woman in a business suit who makes eye contact with me in the mirror.  I smile at her and think about maybe swapping bodies with her somehow.  

By the time I look away from her and back at my own reflection, My reflection has completely changed into a middle aged woman with dry frizzy black hair.  I look a little like a haloween witch without the hat.  I am a bit surprised at how easy that was.  I look down at my body to make sure It's not just my reflection that changed.  I run my hands down my body, feeling my new womanly curves through my clothes.  I am amazed by how convincing the change was.  

I look back up to the mirror, and notice that I have now turned into my girlfriend.  I look exactly like her when we first met, 10 years ago.  I'm a little creeped out and upset by this change, especially since I was just feeling myself up.  I notice the line of people has all stopped what they are doing, and they are now staring at me in a horrified way.  I turn around and yell "Hey! Mind your own business.  Nosy dream characters.  Nothing going on here!"

I am very uncomfortable being in my girlfriend's body, and having all these people staring at me, like they're about to cause some trouble, so I wake myself up. 

Very weird task.  I'm not sure I will try it again.

----------


## Clairity

> There is an attractive blonde woman in a business suit who makes eye contact with me in the mirror. I smile at her and think about maybe swapping bodies with her somehow. 
> 
> By the time I look away from her and back at my own reflection, My reflection has completely changed into a middle aged woman with dry frizzy black hair. I look a little like a haloween witch without the hat. I am a bit surprised at how easy that was. I look down at my body to make sure It's not just my reflection that changed. I run my hands down my body, feeling my new womanly curves through my clothes. I am amazed by how convincing the change was.



Hey, what happened to the attractive blonde??  :tongue2: 





> I look back up to the mirror, and notice that I have now turned into my girlfriend. I look exactly like her when we first met, 10 years ago. I'm a little creeped out and upset by this change, especially since I was just feeling myself up. I notice the line of people has all stopped what they are doing, and they are now staring at me in a horrified way. I turn around and yell "Hey! Mind your own business. Nosy dream characters. Nothing going on here!"



LMAO!! 

Great dream Robot_Butler! Congratulations on completing the advanced task!  ::D:

----------


## Super Duck

Nayrki and Robot Butler, LMAO. Great dreams! But Nayrki, I'd lay off the strong cheese before bed  ::chuckle::

----------


## iadr

> By the time I look away from her and back at my own reflection, My reflection has completely changed into a middle aged woman with dry frizzy black hair. I look a little like a haloween witch without the hat. I am a bit surprised at how easy that was. I look down at my body to make sure It's not just my reflection that changed. I run my hands down my body, feeling my new womanly curves through my clothes. I am amazed by how convincing the change was. 
> 
> I look back up to the mirror, and notice that I have now turned into my girlfriend. I look exactly like her when we first met, 10 years ago. I'm a little creeped out and upset by this change, especially since I was just feeling myself up. I notice the line of people has all stopped what they are doing, and they are now staring at me in a horrified way. I turn around and yell "Hey! Mind your own business. Nosy dream characters. Nothing going on here!"
> 
> I am very uncomfortable being in my girlfriend's body, and having all these people staring at me, like they're about to cause some trouble, so I wake myself up. 
> 
> Very weird task. I'm not sure I will try it again.



 ::D:  You certainly have some interesting dreams Robert. Very entertaining, and so much detail. Great job!

----------


## Volcon

Lol i imagine it would be pretty odd to be your girlfriend, intresting dream none the less, this is turning out to be a funny monthly task

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone.

I didn't see my transformations, because I was looking away every time it happened.  Towards the end, everyone was staring at me, clearly terrified.  I imagined that my transformations must have been somehow horrific, and that these weary travellers were forced to witness them.  I hope I didn't ruin their stay at that nice hotel.

----------


## Volcon

Lol, watch out in your next dream, they might try to mob, of course, they might not recognize you

----------


## Serith

I completed the advanced task this morning.

I was walking through a large, unfamiliar house, when I suddenly realised I was dreaming.  From past experience, I had figured that the easiest way to shapeshift would be a mirror, so I set out to find one.  I somehow knew there would be a bathroom on the second floor where I could find a mirror, but I found one even earlier than I expected, on the wall just past the stairs. 

I approached the mirror, making sure to appear friendly, so my reflection would appear the same, and thus would be more likely to help.  It worked for a second, then suddenly it's face shifted into an inhuman look of sadness.  Suddenly, I found myself extremely miserable, and was unable to keep my face from falling into the same expression as it had. As my expression changed, it began to smile in the same friendly way as I originally had, and then in a second our expressions went back to normal.

Instead of simply shifting form once, I had planned to shift form many times, gradually moving from appearing most like my normal appearance, to something completely different, accomplishing the task sometime in the middle.  As I focused on my reflection and attempted to change it, the first shift(which was just making myself look a bit different than normal) went well, but the second change wasn't what I planned at all, and I found I had shifted into the appearance of an old lady.  I tried to change shape again, but I woke up.  

My shapeshifting did change the way I looked, even when I looked at myself directly instead of observing my reflection, and I think I felt the change a bit, but not nearly as much as I'd expect if I had actually shapeshifted, so I think I was mostly just changing my appearance.

----------


## Moonbeam

That was cool, Serith.  Do you usually find that trying to be friendly when you approach a mirror helps?

I'd like to do the mirror thing too, but I've had a problem with mirrors since I started lucid dreaming.  I've only managed to look in one once or twice.  That seems like the best way to do this task.

----------


## LDoneironaut

Starting when I became Lucid:
Remembering the task of the month, I looked at my chest and turned into a woman. But the dream faded before I could do anything.

Kind of boring...

----------


## Serith

> That was cool, Serith.  Do you usually find that trying to be friendly when you approach a mirror helps?
> 
> I'd like to do the mirror thing too, but I've had a problem with mirrors since I started lucid dreaming.  I've only managed to look in one once or twice.  That seems like the best way to do this task.



Actually, this was the first time I really tried it, but I figured it would work.  In the past, my reflection tended to be more hostile when I approached it expecting to fight, so I figured it would work the other way as well, and it did.  Besides that part at the beginning, that was probably the most helpful my reflection ever was in a lucid dream.

----------


## Moonbeam

Thanks, Serith.  I hope to get a chance to see for myself soon... ::?: 

LDonerionaut...you're right...that was a pretty boring dream!  :wink2:  But congrats anyway, I guess it's good enough for a badge!

----------


## Wildman

Did the basic task last night!  ::D: 

It was a really long dream, so I won't paste all of it (the whole thing is in my journal), just the lucid part, which is already large in itself. It was a pretty nice LD, and the part where I actually did the task turned kinda crazy, but I think it was actually pretty awesome and interesting (it's in red for those who just wanna skip to it).


"Eventually, I think the weirdness of the situation starts catching up with me and I slowly realize I'm dreaming.  At this point, the room has kind of changed from a stage and chairs to just a couple of benches with a ceiling open to the sky. I see some people I know sitting on the benches, and at this point I try to use all my senses to make sure I'm well-grounded in the dream. Once I feel confident enough, I walk out of the room (if you can still call it a room) and into some sort of airport. 

There's a sort of room nearby, and I walk in because I see some of my friends going in there. I realize it's a bathroom, and even though I have to smell that not-so-great odor, I'm alright with it because at least it's realistic. I walk out rather quickly though, since I have nothing to do there. For a while I'm not really sure what I want to do, so I just try to keep stabilizing everything. I look down at my watch, and see that it displays 2 AM. I think to myself that this is interesting compared to the time in real life, but wrong since I already woke up at 4 AM for WILD. When I check the watch again, the time is upside down and it was 12 something. 

As I keep walking, I get to an area where there's a sort of concession stand. I decide to get something to drink to see what it's like. I pick an Orangina from the available sodas, but the guy doesn't really want to sell it to me because it's only half-full and that wouldn't be honest. He starts getting sort of all worked up about it. I tell him to give me the bottle for a second, and as I take it he starts looking in a miniature refrigerator for a smaller Orangina bottle to give to me for free as a compensation. I place the larger bottle that I'm carrying behind my back, will it to be full, and put it back in my line of sight. It works, and I tell him that there's no problem now since the bottle is full. 


I walk away and start drinking, and it tastes like normal Orangina. I walk off, and into a corridor. I see a girl that I shortly talk to and kiss.  I then remember the lucid tasks, and decide I'll try the basic one. I then try to figure out how I'm going to go about finding a turkey. There's a room nearby that I see, but I can't really see what's in it because there's a large column blocking my view. I point towards the room, and think to myself: "When I get there, the turkey I'm looking for will be waiting for me." I start walking, but I see that the entrance to the room is obstructed by metal bars. I think to myself that the dream is trying to make things hard for me  :tongue2: 

I decide to just try to walk through the bars. I focus on just moving forward, and it works without problems. I look around, and, disappointed, see no turkey. However, I look to my right and then see a sort of weird rooster-looking thing, actually sitting down on a bench. I realize that this is my "turkey" (my rationalization: I don't really have a good mental image of a turkey, I've never actually seen one and few pictures. I actually looked up some pictures of a turkey for this task a few weeks ago to see what it was supposed to be like, apparently it didn't work completely!)

Anyways, I go up to the turkey and say: "What do you think of Thanksgiving?" At this point, I kinda start losing lucidity, and the dream is a bit hard to explain. Everything goes mostly dark, except for an image of the turkey, as if in a video game dialogue that I'm reading on a screen. I see lines of text appear as responses, and even my own questions are shown as text. I try to focus on what the turkey is saying (or at least on what I can read). At the same time, I'm somehow typing it on a computer, although I'm not sure what my reasoning was, maybe that if I typed it down now it would be easier to remember when I woke up. Anyways, the answer, as clearly as I can recall it was: "I hate it! I have no oak's peace [during Thanksgiving]!" among other things. I'm not sure where the oak part came from, but it made me think he was using the image of the oak tree as the example of peace/serenity.

Anyways, the conversation continues, almost with a mind of it's own, while I frantically try to recopy it. I don't really recall what was said after the beginning, but then things got even weirder in my semi-conscious state. I realized that the conversation was getting COMPLETELY random, and things started making no sense. The turkey's responses become nonsensical, with stuff like "Thoerwq-5327125-538292" and finally just number sequences. The turkey also says something about "Arrows 10 out of 10", and various small windows/boxes with text or pictures appear around the 'screen'. 

One of the windows says "Gustave", then another appears next to it saying "Bustave". I don't know exactly how well this actually worked, but I start realizing that the text and even a video that start appearing are reflecting my thoughts and memories. I remember a game I played (the character's name was Gustave), and the video starts showing sequences from it (and then an unrelated sequence with a spaceship taking off). I try to see how much I can influence what's being shown, and eventually wake up."

----------


## Jamal

WOOOOHOOOOOO ::banana:: 

Excerpt from dream journal: I woke up around 7 in the morning and decided (because school was canceled,) to try the WILD. It took me no more than 2 minutes to hit SP!! When I entered the dream I found myself in my school... It was very vivid but I started to rub my hands to make it even more incredible! I started to walk around and scare kids in the hallway!! I walked into the girls washroom on accident and remembered the advanced task!!! I was so excited because if it worked, I knew I would get that dang badge I've longed for!! I placed my hands on my chest and felt immediate growth... After full size my breasts shrank back down... Damn it I thought... So I tried again... This time it worked!! I then went to shrink my YooHoo but realized the change was already complete!! It started to freak me out so I changed back quick.... This had already been one of my longest lucids (I was walking around the halls for over 10 minutes) As this thought dawned on me I woke up!!

----------


## Moonbeam

Congrats, Wildman and Jamal!  

It's getting close to the end of the month...you guys will get to wear a badge for a few days!

----------


## strinky

My first ever lucid dream occurred last night! It was an epic Harry Potter deal, and the full details are in my journal, but here are the relevant parts:

"Somehow I had the presence of mind to remember to do the lucid tasks. I thought about there being a turkey behind me, turned around, and there it was. It was a black and white turkey, rather small. I asked, "How do you feel about Thanksgiving?" It replied, "Oh . . . Oh! . . ." and then started ranting in German in a screechy woman's voice. Unfortunately I don't know German and couldn't translate.

"Then I thought about the sex change task and fully believed I could do it. I started to feel pressure against the crotch of my jeans, when I saw the Hogwarts students come out the front of the school. I reversed the half-done sex change. My RL friend Brian came out dressed in a beige/khaki-colored suit and a Slytherin tie, and I decided I'd rather make out with him than get a sex change."

So I got the turkey part, but I doubt the sex change part counts. However, my excitement over having my first lucid dream kind of overshadows my disappointment at having done only one of the tasks.  :smiley:

----------


## Jamal

Good job strinky!! Congrats on your first LD!!!!!

----------


## Moonbeam

Strinky!  ::banana:: Good job.

----------


## Xinro

Hmm...  I did something like the gender changing thing a while back while non-lucid.  It was pretty freaky, that I can say, and I didn't totally change, but grew a penis instead.

I was a little kid, and in a trailer park kind of neightborhood, roaming around.  The sky was really dark and grey looking, but there were some kids outside of one trailer standing around a little kiddie pool, looking at it.  I watched them for a little while before they went inside.  Curious, I followed them inside.  This is when it starts to get blurry and I can't remember much, but the next real memory I have of it is sitting at a computer desk in the trailer and browsing Neopets when I feel something weird between my legs, like they had a tight rubber band between them.  I look down and find that I have a penis.  When I get up and try to walk, it feels really awkward and I stumble a lot, deciding that I'm glad I'm not a guy.  Then for some reason my mother showed up at the door and said it was time to go home.  I think I woke up after that.

Waking up fom that, I had to make sure I was still a girl down there!

----------


## Moonbeam

Well try to do it again, Xinro.  Still a week left.

----------


## Blaze Haze

Sorry it took so long to get to this.  I had the dream 2 nights ago but thanksgiving took out a lot of my time for preparation and all, by the way happy thanksgiving.  I did both tasks and ended a month or so long dryspell.  Anyway, here's my dream:

I was on my street walking towards my house.  As I was walking my mom and my sister show up in our old car and they tell me to get in.  This is the problem right here, first of all I sat in between them, where there should have been a center console.  The other problem was that we just turned the car in a few days ago because the lease was over so there's no reason for her to have it.  I realized I was dreaming but I still got in the car just for the hell of seeing what would happen next.  I then thought, "wow, I've just had a month long dryspell, I better find something to do quickly so at least the dream was worth it."  I then remembered the tasks.  Immediatey I tried the gender one, and I closed my eyes.  I grew boobs and and decided it was getting a little bit too weird.  My mom and sis didnt even seem to notice but I was still kinda embarassed.  We were almost at my house and I realized it's almost thanksgiving and I asked my mom if we still had the turkey so I could do the task.  She said it was cooked, but it was worth a try anyway.  I got inside and I saw a fully cooked turkey sitting in the kitchen on its carving board.  I asked it how it felt about today.  It didnt do anything, but I was expecting it to jump out at me and scare me.  It did.  I grabbed the knife and jabbed it through the turkey and stuck it into the cutting board and ran.  The dream kinda sucked but I did both tasks for the first time so I feel pretty accomplished.

----------


## Clairity

> I look around, and, disappointed, see no turkey. However, I look to my right and then see a sort of weird rooster-looking thing, actually sitting down on a bench. I realize that this is my "turkey" (my rationalization: I don't really have a good mental image of a turkey, I've never actually seen one and few pictures. I actually looked up some pictures of a turkey for this task a few weeks ago to see what it was supposed to be like, apparently it didn't work completely!)
> 
> Anyways, I go up to the turkey and say: "What do you think of Thanksgiving?" At this point, I kinda start losing lucidity, and the dream is a bit hard to explain. Everything goes mostly dark, except for an image of the turkey, as if in a video game dialogue that I'm reading on a screen. I see lines of text appear as responses, and even my own questions are shown as text. I try to focus on what the turkey is saying (or at least on what I can read). At the same time, I'm somehow typing it on a computer, although I'm not sure what my reasoning was, maybe that if I typed it down now it would be easier to remember when I woke up. Anyways, the answer, as clearly as I can recall it was: "I hate it! I have no oak's peace [during Thanksgiving]!" among other things. I'm not sure where the oak part came from, but it made me think he was using the image of the oak tree as the example of peace/serenity.



Wildman, congratulations! I think it's cool how your mind tried to reconstruct a turkey off of the photos you looked at. It was also pretty interesting how your dialogue ened up as text on a screen! 





> I placed my hands on my chest and felt immediate growth... After full size my breasts shrank back down... Damn it I thought... So I tried again... This time it worked!! I then went to shrink my YooHoo but realized the change was already complete!! It started to freak me out so I changed back quick....



Jamal, congrats on completing the task (and on shrinking your "YooHoo")!  ::D: 





> My first ever lucid dream occurred last night! It was a black and white turkey, rather small. I asked, "How do you feel about Thanksgiving?" It replied, "Oh . . . Oh! . . ." and then started ranting in German in a screechy woman's voice. Unfortunately I don't know German and couldn't translate.



Wow.. a first LD and you complete a Lucid Task of the Month!!! Congratulations!!

How freaky that your turkey spoke to you in a language you don't speak!  ::D: 





> I can't remember much, but the next real memory I have of it is sitting at a computer desk in the trailer and browsing Neopets when I feel something weird between my legs, like they had a tight rubber band between them. I look down and find that I have a penis. When I get up and try to walk, it feels really awkward and I stumble a lot, deciding that I'm glad I'm not a guy.



"When I get up and try to walk, it feels really awkward and I stumble a lot" Just how big was your penis!  ::shock:: 

You definately have to try to do this while lucid!





> I then remembered the tasks. Immediatey I tried the gender one, and I closed my eyes. I grew boobs and and decided it was getting a little bit too weird. My mom and sis didnt even seem to notice but I was still kinda embarassed. We were almost at my house and I realized it's almost thanksgiving and I asked my mom if we still had the turkey so I could do the task. She said it was cooked, but it was worth a try anyway. I got inside and I saw a fully cooked turkey sitting in the kitchen on its carving board. I asked it how it felt about today. It didnt do anything, but I was expecting it to jump out at me and scare me. It did. I grabbed the knife and jabbed it through the turkey and stuck it into the cutting board and ran. The dream kinda sucked but I did both tasks for the first time so I feel pretty accomplished.



Blaze Haze, congratulations on completing the tasks! LOL at asking the question to a fully cooked turkey!!  ::D:

----------


## Jamal

Thanks  ::D:

----------


## soadfreak2121

I'm wondering the people who have had turkeys talk to them, what'd the turkey's voice sound like? o.O

----------


## ninja9578

Didn't say anything, just nodded his head.

----------


## strinky

It was a loud, screechy woman's voice.

----------


## iadr

> I'm wondering the people who have had turkeys talk to them, what'd the turkey's voice sound like? o.O



At first just a bunch of goobly gob which I could in no way understand, but as I concentrated on the sounds I could suddenly make out what my little 2 inch turkey was saying, which then sounded like something you expect from a little 2 inch dream character.  ::lol::

----------


## pj

I did it!!!
--
(snip)

I decide to do the gender change thing. Turning around, I find the windows behind me adequately reflective. I close my eyes and choose to be female. Opening my eyes again, I see the reflection of somebody who could be either male or female. I don't FEEL any different at all. I move around a bit, and the reflection moves as well, but not quite in sync with me. I look down at myself and realize the reflection isn't even wearing the same clothes - I'm still my male self.

I walk down the aisle a bit until I find a highly polished surface that makes a very good mirror. Standing in front of it, I again close my eyes and will myself to become female. This time things are happening - the most obvious of them being a certain heaviness in my chest. I open my eyes and am looking at the reflection of a pretty brunette, wearing a blue top and slacks. I jump up and down, and feel the weight of my new chest. I look down to make sure, and indeed I am that woman.

I stand there thinking about how this feels different from normal. Other than the distinctly different feel of the body I am in, its flexibility and odd (to me) centers of gravity, I feel no different than ever.

(This is all I clearly remember of the dream. It does go on though. I end up doing something trying to involve or summon Seeker, but can't remember any further details.)

----------


## Moonbeam

Me too!   Finally--I'm glad I didn't fail two months in a row. (Congratulation, pj!)


I'm looking out of a window. There is a bird-feeder, with little platforms for cats to sit on. Several cats are there, waiting for the birds to show up. Not a good design for a bird-feeder, I think. Then I realize that I am in a house, so I should find the bathroom. I turn around; I'm in a kitchen. I open a door--no luck; it goes to the garage. I go thru another door, thru the living room, thru another door. It's not a bathroom, but like a sewing room. Two women are in there, and there is a big mirror on one wall. I walk towards it, but am surprised to see my reflection has no head. I look away, then back again--my reflection is in a different place, but this time the head is intact. "Freaky!", I say to the women, and they agree. I look at myself, and think, "Be a man, be a man, be a man!" and I start to morph in the mirror. I become big and tall and hulking; my hair gets long and stringy and more red. I was wearing tan pants and a green sweater; this changes to a long dark coat. I am quite ugly and frightening, goonish and more like an ogre than a human, but definitely male. I turn to the women and say, "I'm a man!" It comes out in my regular voice, so I try to say more deeply, "*I'm a man!*", but it just sounds like me trying to talk like a man. I laugh and say to the women, "What do you think"? They act all silly and flirty and giggly, and one says, "Oh, how nice to meet you, *Sir!*", sarcastically, like it is a big joke, and we all laugh.

----------


## Oneironaught

A few good laughs from the gender change task.





> When I get up and try to walk, it feels really awkward and I stumble a lot...



Hehe, that's why I stumble sometimes too  :paranoid: 





> I jump up and down, and feel the weight of my new chest.



So funny, so right, so wrong: on so many levels. Thanks!





> Other than the distinctly different feel of the body I am in, its flexibility and odd (to me) centers of gravity, I feel no different than ever.




I didn't feel any differently either. At least you felt a weight difference. For me it was only a visual experience. I probably should have spent more time on the task, rather than doing it and moving on.





> They act all silly and flirty and giggly, and one says, "Oh, how nice to meet you, *Sir!*", sarcastically, like it is a big joke, and we all laugh.



I can totally imagine that. It would have been funny to watch from the sidelines.

----------


## Clairity

> This time things are happening - the most obvious of them being a certain heaviness in my chest. I open my eyes and am looking at the reflection of a pretty brunette, wearing a blue top and slacks. I jump up and down, and feel the weight of my new chest.



pj jumping up and down making his chest jiggle.. who'd of thunk it?!  ::D: 





> I'm looking out of a window. There is a bird-feeder, with little platforms for cats to sit on. Several cats are there, waiting for the birds to show up. Not a good design for a bird-feeder, I think.



Ain't that the truth.. sounds something like a Syvester and Tweety cartoon!  :tongue2: 





> I look at myself, and think, "Be a man, be a man, be a man!" and I start to morph in the mirror. I become big and tall and hulking; my hair gets long and stringy and more red. I was wearing tan pants and a green sweater; this changes to a long dark coat. I am quite ugly and frightening, goonish and more like an ogre than a human, but definitely male.



It's the incredible "hulking" Moonbeam!  ::shock:: 





> I turn to the women and say, "I'm a man!" It comes out in my regular voice, so I try to say more deeply, "*I'm a man!*", but it just sounds like me trying to talk like a man. I laugh and say to the women, "What do you think"? They act all silly and flirty and giggly, and one says, "Oh, how nice to meet you, *Sir!*", sarcastically, like it is a big joke, and we all laugh.




Aww.. you and your DC women shared a laugh!  :smiley: 

*Congratulations to both of you!!*  :boogie:

----------


## Moonbeam

Thanks, Clairity and Gh.  I was beginning to wonder if I was ever going to complete another task.

----------


## Oneironaught

> It's the incredible "hulking" Moonbeam!



Just don't make her angry. You won't like her when she's angry.

*Waits for Mr. Moonbeam to turn green and her his shirt to rip off into shreds.*

----------


## Clairity

> Just don't make her angry. You won't like her when she's angry.
> 
> *Waits for Mr. Moonbeam to turn green and her his shirt to rip off into shreds.*



LOL!! That is too cute!!

----------


## Moonbeam

> LOL!! That is too cute!!



 ::lol::  Yea!  The hands are cool.

I was pretty ugly, almost like an orc, by the time I quit looking in the mirror.  All month I've thinking about finding out what I would look like as a man (that was the goal I had in mind), so I guess I'm glad I'm not one.

----------


## iadr

> I walk towards it, but am surprised to see my reflection has no head. I look away, then back again--my reflection is in a different place, but this time the head is intact. "Freaky!", I say to the women, and they agree. I look at myself, and think, "Be a man, be a man, be a man!" and I start to morph in the mirror. I become big and tall and hulking; my hair gets long and stringy and more red. I was wearing tan pants and a green sweater; this changes to a long dark coat. I am quite ugly and frightening, goonish and more like an ogre than a human, but definitely male. I turn to the women and say, "I'm a man!" It comes out in my regular voice, so I try to say more deeply, "*I'm a man!*", but it just sounds like me trying to talk like a man. I laugh and say to the women, "What do you think"? They act all silly and flirty and giggly, and one says, "Oh, how nice to meet you, *Sir!*", sarcastically, like it is a big joke, and we all laugh.



Excellent job Moonbeam  ::goodjob2:: 
And very funny, especially the part about seeing yourself in the mirror with no head.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Excellent job Moonbeam 
> And very funny, especially the part about seeing yourself in the mirror with no head.



 
Thanks iadr.  That was so strangeto see my body walking without a head.  I was always afraid of seeing weird things in mirrors, but it didn't scare me.  I know it was my brain trying to foil my attempt to do the task, but it failed to stop me so easily.

Come on, guys!  A few more days let this month!  There's still time!

----------


## lucidbuddha

My failed attempt  ::embarrassed:: 

*LUCID*

I realize I'm dreaming when my dad is smoking pot w/ me and my brother. I remember feeling really weird...not like normal pot. I then fly up through the ceiling and then back down and my dad said something like "is that all you do when you're lucid" and I said of course not. I then went flying around and found a car full of girls driving somewhere. I decided I should try to morph into one of them as the lucid task. Well...for some reason I felt like I should try the driver because she was moving too much. I tried the girl sitting behind her but found it difficult. It was more like I was a spirit looking really closely at her....hmmm
So I fly up into the sky and find myself in an airplane. They pilot opens the back hatch and I jump out....even though we were really close to the ground. It felt like I was being held in by some sort of seatbelt but it eventually dissipated. It took a long time to fall even though I was only about 100ft. from the ground. I woke up still feeling the rush of the air on my face.

----------


## Moonbeam

Darn, lucidbuddha..you almost had it.

----------


## tonythephatone

i.. think i got it...

last night i ate rigatoni for dinner instead of turkey leftovers... (background info...)

_i'm in the living room of my house, i just brought my empty bowl of rigatoni downstairs... my mom goes in the kitchen and comes back and looks at me and says "what are you doing eating this instead of all that leftover turkey??" i look at her and say "i ate alot of it on thursday... too much" and she laughs and shakes her head and mumbles something on her way back into the kitchen. i look down next to the couch to see a turkey that looks surprisingly like gobbles from southpark... i stare at him a second and say "sorry dude... i wanted some rigatoni... it was awesome last night..." it stares at me like it's waiting for something else and i reach in my pocket and grab a saltine cracker and hold it next to the turkey's mouth but it wont take it. i look at it and yell "damn dude i said sorry! you need to eat this.. you look skinny bro.." then i look at the cracker and see it's a can of vault..."whoa... hey.. if i'm dreaming why are you still real life? if youre gonna look all messed up you should at least be construction paper like southpark..." and the turkey walks behind my couch and comes back dragging it's head with a blue plastic ring in it's beak. "that's more like it! hey.. why do we eat turkeys on thanksgiving anyway?" gobbles shrugged and i stood up to go have a smoke and i see the bird walk out the door in front of me and tumble down the stairs off the back porch into the tarp coveringmy motorcycle. "don't you dare scratch my bike you f***ing bird!" and i dont see any movement_ and i wake up...

i cant remember the task, but i was a youtube video of gobbles and it sparked this memory... funny even if it doesnt count  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

::banana:: All right, Tony!  Hey, it's the 26th of the month, it counts!

----------


## Clairity

> i.. think i got it...



I think you did too!  Congrats!!  :boogie:

----------


## Sara

Firstly: Thanks to everybody for writing their great dreams about talking turkeys and changing genders! I've read this topic many times and it finally paid off  ::D: 

Just in time, I finished my first basic TOTM  :boogie: 

It was a long dream in a 15 minutes nap, rest of the dream is here:


Suddenly I remembered "ahhh, now I'm lucid, I have to try a 'task of the month' before it ends!" First I thought of the gender switch, but that would be to hard to do while flying, no mirrors around and no people to change body with. Then I thought of the turkey! Immediately, the village ended and I flew towards a small dirt road with bushes next to it. I saw a pheasant walking around and I landed next to him. Disappointed that it wasn't a turkey, I tried to get closer to him, while he was trying to run away. Slowly he transformed into a turkey. Loosing his colors, getting all gray and with a strange turkey-like head  :tongue2: 

I asked him: "wat vind jij van Thanksgiving? " _(yeah, that's the question in Dutch, thought it would be nice to mention cause I have been questioning a lot whether I dream in Dutch or English)_
The turkey murmured a bit, soft noises that a sad chicken makes _(if you have chickens at home, you know what they sound like  )_. I was disappointed that he didn't really talk. I hoped that it wasn't neccessary to have him really talking to complete the task.
The turkey laid down, on his belly with his wings flat and to the side. His head rested on the ground and he turned it towards me, looking very sad  :Sad:  He laid there like he was ready to be put in the oven... The last thing I saw, was that his beak had a metal edge.

Ahh, that poor turkey... ::sad2::

----------


## Clairity

> The turkey murmured a bit, soft noises that a sad chicken makes _(if you have chickens at home, you know what they sound like  )_. I was disappointed that he didn't really talk. I hoped that it wasn't neccessary to have him really talking to complete the task.
> The turkey laid down, on his belly with his wings flat and to the side. His head rested on the ground and he turned it towards me, looking very sad  He laid there like he was ready to be put in the oven... The last thing I saw, was that his beak had a metal edge.
> 
> Ahh, that poor turkey...



That poor poor turkey.. I feel so sad for him.  ::cry:: 

BUT.. congratulations to you on completing your first ever task of the month!!  :boogie:

----------


## Twoshadows

Congrats, Sara, on your first completed Task! 

And I think your turkey did a great job of communicating even though it didn't use words.





> "wat vind jij van Thanksgiving? "



And that's cool that you have been trying to pay attention to what language you dream in...and that this time you were able to remember.

----------


## indescribable

I've been taking a break from posting here until my life settles down a bit (I've been pretty busy) although I have been checking in every once and a while, but I was excited about completing this months task that I just though I would share it.


I was walking around on a deserted beach in the middle of nowhere during wintertime in a light rain / snow (it was a very interesting scene actually, but I won't bore you with the details). While walking, I thought about a song I had listened to recently and how my life related to it. Some thought went through my head about dreams and I idly wondered if I was in a dream. I laughed out loud as I realized that it really was a dream. I walked around on the beach for a few minutes wondering what I should do. I decided not to do anything because I was rather enjoying my current dream when I remembered the lucid tasks. I chose the advanced one because it seemed more interesting.

First I thought I should find a mirror so I could tell what I looked like. I visualized a mirror in my current surroundings. Walking over to a small rock face I saw a mirror embedded in the rock, close to how I had imagined it.

I stood in front of it and studied my reflection. I was wearing my rather moth eaten black touque, a baggy, dark gray-green sweatshirt and navy blue cargo pants (the mirror didn't show anything below my knees and I didn't look down so I'm not sure what I was wearing on my feet). My hair was longer than usual, about 4 or 5 inches above elbow length.

Then I closed my eyes, and with some difficulty, I forced my body to change. When I opened them again my reflection was gone for a moment, then flickered into view in the mirror. My face looked pretty much the same; round, with the same marks, nose, eyes and everything, except that my eyebrows were slightly thicker and my mouth was the tinniest bit wider. My skin tone and hair (which was now only about 3 or 4 inches long) colour were quite a bit darker too.

My body was leaner and slightly more muscular and the proportions were more masculine. I was also about three inches taller. My clothes had changed too. I was now wearing a dark blue baseball cap (backwards), loose black jeans and a plain white T-shirt with a tiny bit of writing in the bottom right corner. I tried to read it in the mirror, but the letters kept waving around and changing. I didn't look at my feet, but I remember feeling like I was wearing very loose running shoes or possibly skate shoes. My ears got very cold, but I don't remember thinking anything other than 'how curious'.

Of course, being me, I just had to go for the bonus points so I ran up the beach praying that someone would appear. (and I remember feeling my shoes fall off as I ran) My friend came out from behind a large piece of driftwood and I told her "Nicola, it's me! It's Taylour! I just dreamt myself into a different body." (*edit*: Oh yeah, my voice was a little deeper too.) Of course, she didn't believe me and proceeded to knock me down, call me a stalker and run away.

The swap didn't really affect me emotionally or spiritually, but I found it a somewhat odd (but interesting) experience. Best control I've had in a dream for a while too.

----------


## Clairity

> My friend came out from behind a large piece of driftwood and I told her "Nicola, it's me! It's Taylour! I just dreamt myself into a different body." Of course, she didn't believe me and proceeded to knock me down, call me a stalker and run away.



LOL!! Based upon your friend's reaction.. I'd say the sex change was a success!  ::D: 

Congratulations.. well done!!

----------


## tommo

Finally completed a lucid task!!!!, and one day to use my priveleges lol!
WEll I turned into a woman.  I had an insane crazy LD last night listening to a hypnosis tape as I went to sleep.  I had literally about 40 false awakenings and one of them I was like OH SHIT THE LUCID TASK, 'I'll wake up and check Dreamviews', because for the life of me I couldn't remember what it was, 'and then come back and do it!'

So I FA and can't even turn my computer on but I somehow remember after realising I am still dreaming.  I remembered the turkey or something but I have no clue wtf to do with that or what I exactly had to do so I become a woman!
I just did it, in my bed, morphed into a woman.  I think 'I've always wanted to know what it feels like to have sex as a woman'  'Nah that's sick'  'Well, I suppose it's a dream'  So I do it and magically will my hands tied to my bed and a guy stick his john in my newly metamorphed vagina.  I didn't see it per se but it went to like a different view almost like an X-Ray of my vagina.  It felt good and strange and kinda gay so I stopped.  I proceeded to have another several FA's but they don't have anything to do with the task.

So GIMME MY WINGS BIATCH!!!!  please????....
lol  Cheers

----------


## Moonbeam

Congrats, tommo!  Better late than never!  I'll try to get someone to put those wings on you as soon as possible!

----------


## acctgirl69

So I finally had my first LD w/ dream control!!!  I'm so excited!  When I first realized I was dreaming, it was because I walked past a mirror and when I glanced in it, I saw there were two of me, but my two reflections had different clothes on.  Creeped me out bad.  Then I realized I was dreaming and was so excited I almost woke up.  I started feeling very dizzy and everything was spinning but I concentrated and everything came back.  I decided that since I was dreaming, I was at least going to make myself look hot.(after 4 kids, my body isn't exactly how I wish it could look!)  So I did a body peel (made sense at the time) and I started to peel my body suit from the bottom and as I started to pull it up, I realized I had a penis!  CRAZY!  i thought, and then I remembered it was a task.  So I kept peeling and I had a great guy's body.  Nice!  I thought!  The genitalia looked a little unconventional though...Suddenly I was back to me again and I decided, I can do anything!  this is great!  So I decided to fly to jail to see my husband for a "conjugal visit".  He's been gone a month, so of course that's the first thing I wanted to do.  So I went outside and I decided that over the hillside the jail would be there.  I tried to fly, but I couldn't and I think it's because I know I'm afraid of heights.  so I decided to run really fast and suddenly I was gliding very rapidly over the hill to the jail.  I closed my eyes and then I was in his jail cell (luckily he was alone) and I decided to make the cell romantic and I waved my hand and candles and soft lighting appeared.  I won't go into the details afterward, but let's just say I was making up for the lost time we've missed.  When I woke up this morning I was so excited because I was able obtain lucidity, dream control, and dream recall!  Thanks so much to everyone who has helped me along the way!!  i don't know if my sex change qualifies for the task, but it was a good start for the tasks and a good start on my LD future!  Woohoo!

----------


## Clairity

> It felt good and strange and kinda gay so I stopped.



LOL!! Congratulations on completing the task in the nick of time!  :boogie: 





> I decided that since I was dreaming, I was at least going to make myself look hot.



Why the heck not?!?  ::D: 





> So I did a body peel (made sense at the time) and I started to peel my body suit from the bottom and as I started to pull it up, I realized I had a penis! CRAZY! i thought, and then I remembered it was a task. So I kept peeling and I had a great guy's body. Nice! I thought! The genitalia looked a little unconventional though....



Peel your body.. now that's a way to change sexes that I hadn't heard of before! 





> I won't go into the details afterward, but let's just say I was making up for the lost time we've missed. ....



LOL!! I know you did!  :wink2: 

Congratulations on completing the advanced task!  :boogie:

----------


## Adam

> So I finally had my first LD w/ dream control!!!  I'm so excited!  When I first realized I was dreaming, it was because I walked past a mirror and when I glanced in it, I saw there were two of me, but my two reflections had different clothes on.  Creeped me out bad.  Then I realized I was dreaming and was so excited I almost woke up.  I started feeling very dizzy and everything was spinning but I concentrated and everything came back.  I decided that since I was dreaming, I was at least going to make myself look hot.(after 4 kids, my body isn't exactly how I wish it could look!)  So I did a body peel (made sense at the time) and I started to peel my body suit from the bottom and as I started to pull it up, I realized I had a penis!  CRAZY!  i thought, and then I remembered it was a task.  So I kept peeling and I had a great guy's body.  Nice!  I thought!  The genitalia looked a little unconventional though...Suddenly I was back to me again and I decided, I can do anything!  this is great!  So I decided to fly to jail to see my husband for a "conjugal visit".  He's been gone a month, so of course that's the first thing I wanted to do.  So I went outside and I decided that over the hillside the jail would be there.  I tried to fly, but I couldn't and I think it's because I know I'm afraid of heights.  so I decided to run really fast and suddenly I was gliding very rapidly over the hill to the jail.  I closed my eyes and then I was in his jail cell (luckily he was alone) and I decided to make the cell romantic and I waved my hand and candles and soft lighting appeared.  I won't go into the details afterward, but let's just say I was making up for the lost time we've missed.  When I woke up this morning I was so excited because I was able obtain lucidity, dream control, and dream recall!  Thanks so much to everyone who has helped me along the way!!  i don't know if my sex change qualifies for the task, but it was a good start for the tasks and a good start on my LD future!  Woohoo!



That's fantastic! Well done  ::D: 

If you need any more help, please just PM again  :smiley:

----------


## acctgirl69

Thanks Clarity and Adam!

----------


## pj

acctgirl69 - that was one wild way to pull off the task!  It was also a very creative thing to choose to do for your original purpose.  I'm going to have to add that one to my list of things I must try.

I'm glad you didn't report pain from the peel.

Congratulations!

----------


## Clairity

> I'm glad you didn't report pain from the peel.



 ::shock::  OUCH.. I hadn't thought about that!

----------


## acctgirl69

Yea, it was more like my skin was a body suit I was peeling, rather than the skin peeling.  I don't know how I came up with it...it's just like I was changing my rather form fitting outfit.  Glad it didn't hurt either, would've turned into more of a nightmare rather than what it did!  

Thanks!

----------


## wer

I've been of the opposite sex in a few non-lucid dreams. I gained insight into the feminine part of my psyche, and really felt as if I was a woman.

It gave me a much greater understanding of the Jungian concept of the anima and animus aspects of the psyche.

The dream put me much more in tune with the anima side of my personality. Next time I go lucid I'd like to try talking to my anima.

----------


## b12

So November's almost over, but hey, maybe this'll count. I'm not sure if it does, as...well...you can read the story.  ::-P: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...717#post595717

----------


## Moonbeam

b12, I'm getting deja-vu; I could have sworn that you did it already!

But...good job, and congrats on sort-of doing both tasks!  :wink2: 

Hmmm, who was that nice person who volunteered to count up all of the results last month....? :smiley:

----------


## Luminous

Wow! I usually don't go this lucid during the week, but last night was just crazy. At one point, I was in this room with a full body sized mirror, playing around with my appearance (I made some cool dream clothes). I usually don't remember instructions like this, but I remembered the lucid task of the month! And today is Nov. 30th! I got excited, and "spawned" myself a turkey. It stood quite still. I crouched down, and asked "What do you think of Thanksgiving?" (though I asked this in Norwegian) No response. It wandered around the room a little. I asked again, but still no response. I eventually gave up, and had it disappear. I remembered saying here that I don't want to try the advanced task, but I found myself changing myself into a hot guy, but found out that I had my male part, so I just admired myself and changed myself back.

Oh well, they were just attemps, but I had fun, at least.  :smiley:  Maybe next month.

----------


## tommo

Thanx for the wings! It's a nice welcome back to these forums  ::D:

----------


## Placebo

Only read the lucid task now.
It turns out that I've done the advanced task before.

I was in a freaky environment, and a witch attacked me. I realised I was dreaming and got rid of her somehow (I forget)
I remembered that I wanted to turn into a chick, so after turning into a young, but not so breasty, girl, I found myself a quiet corner.
And played with myself.
Was kinda fun !  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

Well congrats Placebo, but it only counts if you do it this month!  ::D:  I had done it a couple other times too, but I couldn't seem to make it happen again til late this month.

Since we've only got today left, I'm sure you won't miss your wings.  Check in earlier next month--like tomorrow!

----------


## Susceptor

I finally did it. It was a very strange experience with the opposite gender thing. I wasn't very used to it...

----------


## Moonbeam

> I finally did it. It was a very strange experience with the opposite gender thing. I wasn't very used to it...



You have to describe it to get credit!

Hurry, only 3.5 hours left, central time!

----------


## Vex Kitten

> So I did a body peel (made sense at the time) and I started to peel my body suit from the bottom and as I started to pull it up, I realized I had a penis!  CRAZY!  i thought, and then I remembered it was a task.  So I kept peeling and I had a great guy's body.  Nice!  I thought!  The genitalia looked a little unconventional though...



 ::shock:: 
That was creepily awesome. 
Congrats on competing the task in such an unusual way.

----------


## Grod

Well I didn't get this months....  :Sad: 

Maybe December.

----------


## arby

Some silly mod forgot to lock this =O

This has been a public service announcement.

----------

